# Re: St Barts part 19



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

just a quickie i have had a price list from Barts and it has confused me a bit     can anyone give me any idea how much in total ivf costs or does it depend on each individual?

just want a bit of advice as i have got to start saving and want to get the ball rolling

any advice would be great 

take care

a confused  

Tracey


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey - sorry, I don't know about the price list.  Maybe one of the other girls can help.

Nicky - that really sucks about your boss.  Remember - deep breaths, calm thoughts!!  Does a "verbal warning" actually mean anything?  (Like 3 strikes & you're out??)  If not, don't sweat it.  She's just being b*tchy, & that's her problem.  It's interesting - I'd expect a female boss to be more understanding.  Maybe she's jealous?  I work in a male-dominated company (telecoms), so I decided not to tell my management, for fear that they wouldn't be very understanding. Just told them I'm having minor surgery and left it at that.  If it gets cancelled, for whatever reason, then I blame it on the NHS - out of my control.

Hey Serena - what's going on with you? Isn't this your EC/ET week??  

Lou - is your baseline scan this week?

I've been stimming away the past week & have my next scan on Wed.  Something seems to be happening, because I feel my ovaries working overtime at the moment.  Got a question for those of you who have been through this before:  should my CM be the same as it normally would be at this point in my cycle (14 days since my last AF started)?  I'm worried the sniffing isn't doing its job, because the normal signs are there for ovulation & it's too early!

Another question: Bart's left me a message last week to tell me to reduce my Menopur dosage.  I was a bit confused about this since I haven't had any tests to indicate that I need a change.  Is this maybe to slow down the stimulation to fit in with their scheduling??  I tried to get a straight answer out of the nurse, but she would just say that I needed to reduce it.  Arggh.  (I also discovered that they forgot to give me the drawing-up needles in my injection pack, so anyone new to IVF be sure to check they give you everything before you leave the hospital.  I was lucky that I still had my unused IUI kits as back-up.)

Sorry for the long post (again!).   I seem incapable of doing short posts.  

Hi to everyone else - you're very quiet!

Nancy

p.s. - Sue, you were right - the slugs ate every last bit of that lettuce I planted in a matter of days!  :-(


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone

Have just come back from a long weekend at my Mum's (as I couldn't go at Easter) which was great. It was her Birthday on Thursday so we all went out for a lovely meal. Feel very tired now and am going out tonight as well (glutton for punishment!)

Tracey, my last IVF at Barts cost just over £2000 for the actual treatment (£2013 I think) and about £450 for the drugs. Obviously the cost of the drugs will vary from person to person so yours may be more or less. Once I'd added on the cost of train fares (had to go for scans at peak fare times) and DP's time off work (he's a contractor) it all cost nearly £3000. Hope that helps.

Hope you are all doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - The CM is fine, hon. Dont worry. CM is caused by the hormones relased by your follie and you have lots more than normal. I normally (TMI) wear a pantyliner during a TX cycle becuase of this.

Tracey - My first full IVF cycle came to around £2750 all in but I got my meds on the NHS as I had a nice GYN who said they would pay 

Hellie - Glad you had a nice time away. When do you think you will go back for more treatment?
I dont reckon we will be starting again until at least August.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Kyla, I have my follow-up appt at Barts on 13th July so it depends what they say about when we can have another try. On my notes it mentioned a hysteroscopy (but that was before the BFP) so don't know if they will still recommend this - I know I have another fibroid so they may want to check if it's impacting the uterus or not.  I'm also waiting for my first AF since the ERPC (it's been 5 weeks but they said it could be 6 weeks until I get it). All being well we'll have another go Aug/Sept hopefully - don't want to leave it too long because of my age.

Redundancies are being announced this week - I should be OK for this first round (2 people going out of 1 but there will be more in a month or two. So everything in my life is a bit unsettled at the moment! 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are having a good day.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls.  

Kyla - thx for the advice.  You're right - I had my scan today & everything appears to be fine.  Next scan Friday and then the EC will be scheduled next week (Bank hol/half-term week - not sure this is a good thing!?).

Hellie - We've got redundancies at work too, and I really don't want them to figure out that I'm trying to get pregnant.  I think my job is pretty safe, but you never know.  Good luck with yours.  Did you have a good night out?  

What happened to everyone else?  I'm getting ready for my 1st treatment, so I hope the moral support crowd reappears soon!  

take care,
Nancy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barts girls,

sorry for being awol.

Nancy - we're here! count us in for moral support. how are you feeling?

Hellie - I'm sorry you're really having a hard time at the moment. I really hope things pick up for you. Come on AF!

Kyla - look's like you really enjoyed your holiday away. Looking out the window today I could do with some sunshine too. What's with all this rain?

Nicky - hope you feeling ok. I think your boss stinks too. What a terrible attitude.

Ron - how you doing? 

Maddy - roll on your f/u appt. Not long now.

Serena - how you doing with all this going on? I'm sorry to hear about your dad.

I was feeling a bit down yesterday after my baseline scan. Everything scan wise was fine. The SHO was the one I've had negative run ins with before, so that kind of got me off on the wrong foot. They booked me in for my next scan in 9 days time and wouldn't entertain any discussion about my concerns that with my history of thin lining, that I'm worried it will be too late to do anything about it. The nurse said something about it only being my first tx, which really p****d me off. I think if you have a history of something it's better to look into it and make that my treatment be under the best possible conditions. I came away quite upset that it was all quite negative again when I so wanted it to be more positive. I'm going to try to speak to Tozer about my protocol. The nurse did say something about me not being able to  come in for a scan on day 7 because its bank holiday. Does anyone know when I should go for an extra scan if lining is a possible issue and what could be done about it? As a last resort I might go for a private scan before day 9. Sorry for the me post. I should be happy, I'm stimming, but so worried I'll fall at the first hurdle.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Lou - glad to hear from you, but sorry that you're upset about the lack of response from Barts.  I'm a little confused - did you have scans (during IUI?) in the past and it showed your lining was not getting thick enough?  Maybe Barts think that you're on different drugs than were on in the past and they want to see how that affects you - ?  It sounds like a good idea to call Amanda Tozer to check on it.

Re' the "first IVF" comment, that would bother me, too.  You want them to give it their all, since you are!  On our initial appointment, we asked Amanda and Dr Perks what success we should expect on the first treatment and how many cycles we should expect to need.  They both said, separately, that we should view the first treatment as a trial run, then they can adjust the next cycle(s).  (They said we should consider 3 completed treatment cycles before getting discouraged.) So we are going into this one as the trial run, but staying optimistic that it could happen.  That's an easy sentiment to have before we actually get to the day of the pregnancy test, of course!  

BTW, when will you have to take your exams now that you delayed taking them?

Another long post from me - sorry!

N


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Nancy, 

I think what's happened is that they could have had me in on day 7 for an early scan, but when the nurse counted through the calendar she realised it was bank holiday Monday. She then said day 9 would be ok. Then came the comment about it being my first cycle. I had scans for my IUIs and I have 2 years worth of low lining data from cycle tracking etc. The annoying thing is I DR for 21 days, so thinking about it today they could have altered my protocol to avoid the bank holiday. I know that the first IVF is a trial run, but because I do have a history of lining problems I'd rather not add that to the list of possible unknowns. 

My law exams will be in August. So there goes my summer! LOL.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Sadly, it was only one day in Belgium so Im still here in the rain too 
Re your lining - I took baby aspirin for my 2nd & 3rd cycles and it made my lining thicker - took it for 10 days whilst stimming but stopped for EC/ET then started again during the 2ww. Not a huge difference but a good 2mm I think. Might be worth a try.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kyla - did Barts presecribe you the aspirin? I've left a message on Ms Tozer's answer machine. Let's see if anyone gets back to me. Have you heard about HRT patches or viagra for the lining? Not sure if Barts go down this route.

Lou
x


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Finally managing a posting as officially off sick today. Just been feeling really exhausted and got sent home from work yesterday by my nice Manager! 
Have had a bit of a week of it all. My second scan last friday showed I've been trying to do a Nicky as I had 44 follicles!!! Unfortunately this meant my hormone levels have been high ever since so was at risk of ohss and they've been scanning and taking my blood regularly ever since. 
Thankfully my hormone levels are now at a good level and we are off to Bart's tomorrow for ec! So relieved as I didn't want to produce all those follicles and then lose them! Apparently have 24 follicles that are big enough to collect so fingers crossed they are good ones as it's quality not quantity that counts. Princes St Clinic were really surprised that I produced so many at my age. Let's hope it's a good sign..

Sorry girls but not much time for personals but will try a few.

Kyla and Hellie - It won't be long before you start tx again so look forward to hearing your journeys soon.

Nicky -   from me - I'm so lucky to have understanding managers! She can't do anything if you've been signed off by the doctor so I'd just let her get on with it. I'm hoping I follow in your footsteps with my many follicles but there's at least 10 year's difference in our ages so not holding my breath but still feeling positive at the mo.

Lou - If my ec goes well I'm supposed to be going back to Bart's on monday for et so they must still work on bank holidays but maybe they only do ecs and ets. I would definitely talk to one of the doctor's to see what they say. Good luck with your stimming.

Nancy - My impression was that they review cases at Bart's on a daily basis and I suppose they could decide to reduce your dosage because of your history but I'm surprised as in my own experience they have only reduced it after the scan or blood test. Perhaps you could ask to speak to a doctor as well? 

Ronnie - How are you doing?

Maddy - Having a better week this week at work?

To anyone I've missed, hope your tx, ttc or break is going well.

Thanks for asking after my progress, girls. It's comforting to know you are thinking of me..

Will try and let you know how I get on tomorrow but depends on how I feel afterwards as to whether my dp will let me on the computer!!

Love to you all
Serena


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening

Well, the redundanies have happened and I escaped this time but there will be more in a couple of months unless the amount of work coming in picks up significantly or people leave to go to other jobs. So it's still a bit unsettled but I can relax for a while. Went for a 'Pre-Redundancy Day' drink-up with the girls last night so felt a bit delicate today!

Nicky, hope your scan went OK today - I've been thinking about you.

Serena, good luck for ec tomorrow - hope you get lots of eggs.

Nancy, hope your job is safe too. My boss knows all about the IVF (has done since before I started treatment) and it didn't make my job any less secure, but I guess not all bosses would be the same. She is extremely understanding because she has had IF problems herself so understands what a rollercoaster this all is.

Lou, thanks for willing my AF to come - it still hasn't and I've no idea how long it will be. I'm due a smear test but was going to wait until I'd had AF but who knows when that will be?

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls - Sorry I haven't been around lately.  Haven't switched PC on in the last couple of nights as have been knackered! 

Helly - Pleased to hear you've been spared this time round. Fingers crossed for the next round! We too are going through a re-structure but we won't know until at least August. I'm refusing to think about it until they've made their announcements!

Nicky - Hope your scan went well today. Let us know how you got on.

Serena - Wow!!! Thank goodness your hormones have now stablises.  Remember to drink plenty of water so not to get OHSS! Good luck for next Monday. 

Nancy - We're all here cheering you on & routing for you! Good luck with your scan tomorrow & hope EC is next week.

Lou - Bart's prescribed me with baby aspirin too. You didn't fall at the 1st hurdle cos you've been promoted to being a stimmer! I was on d/r for weeks before I was allowed to move to the next stage! Hope you produce lots of lovely fat follies!!

Kyla - How's things with you? 

Take care all

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't abandoned you Girls-sorry    

At Last its the hols!!!!

Wow there's so much I've missed out on!!!

Serena-egg collection today!!!! Hope you got lots of good eggs-remember its quality not quantity    

Ron-see you have a ticker!!!!! Well done-I'm glad after all your checks and scans you can now relax into your pregnancy and enjoy  

Hellie-glad to hear you survived the first lot!! That must be a weight off your mind xxx

Nicky hope the scan went well for you xxx

Kyla Hun how's it going xxx

Lou-hope your ok and stims are going well xxx

Hope I haven't missed anyone out-sorry if I have but just been so c**p about keeping up to date recently-will try harder!!!

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

As Nicky hasnt been on yet, I will let you know about yesterday. She let me know that her scan did not go well as they couldnt locate a sac or heartbeat. She is understandably devestated, so I thought I would let you know what is going on as I know you will all be sad for her.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Kyla-poor Nicky xxx 

My heart goes out to her and her DH at this difficult time


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Oh no!  Thanks for keeping us informed. Poor thing. Please send her my love.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - oh no, this is terrible news. I'm so sorry to hear this.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

God, this is sad news.  Nicky, I'm so sorry.  Lots of hugs.  You know we're here if you need to vent some anger and frustration.

Nancy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

a big hello to all you lovely ladies

quick news from me, have just got back from visiting my nan and i had a letter from Barts today and i have my appointment for the 25th July     i am so excited only thing is i go on holiday the week after so i am hoping this wont delay things and i can still have my consultation (will ring on Tues), it basically tells me what will happen that day but any advice will be great, does dh produce his sample at hospital and should i take letter to docs on Tuesday as i need to go to my local hospital and get tabs to make me come on (got to have blood test day 1-3 of cycle) as i have missed one AGAIN     (no not pg, checked) do i take results with me or will doc send them sorry to go on but it finally seems like the ball is rolling


tracey


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey - congrats!  You should ask your doctor to send the results, but I suggest you also take a copy with you, if you have it.  I was surprised that all my records weren't sent to Barts from my local hospital.  

My other advice is to ask lots of questions & double-check everything.  Write down any questions you have before any appointments, so you don't forget to ask them on the day.  And take something with you to read or do while you wait and wait and wait.  

Good luck!
Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxx

Tracey congrats to you Hun-July will be here before you know it xxx

Just checking in to see how you all are.

Nicky if you check in Hun-I can't stop thinking about you, my heart goes out to you xxx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Barts girls, 

How are you all doing this bank holiday weekend?

Tracey - congrats on getting your appointment details through. Like the others said, best advice is to never be afraid to ask anything, always check everything twice! Oh, and my results from my previous clinic weren't sent to Barts either. I always wondered about that!

Nicky - I just want to let you know you're in my thoughts. Thinking of you.

Ron - Thanks for bucking me up. I know I should see stimms as progress. I guess I'm starting to worry where before I'd been in denial and brushed off how much this all means to me. I'm also pleased to see your ticker. Makes it all the more real. 

Hellie- Any news on the elusive AF? Congrats on surviving the the first round, love.

Kyla - hope you enjoying the weekend, lovely. 

Serena - wow. that's a lot of follies, hon. I'm glad they did regular checks on you. Sending your eggies     vibes for ET.

I'm being as lazy as I can be. I think I'm practising for my time after ET! Started to feel the odd twinge in my tum from totnight, but not really felt any different during any of the tx so far. I left quite a few messages on Ms. Tozer's phone last week trying to speak to someone about my lining concerns and didn't get a call back which upset me. A nurse called at about 5pm on Friday to tell me to reduce my stimms from 300iu or Puregon to 225iu. Not because they have tested me or anything, so not sure what they base their decisions on.   I asked her if they had discussed my lining and she said no and that there were no drs in now as they'd all left.   I'm in for a bloodtest on Tues, but don't think I'll get an earlier scan in. Fingers crossed.

Lou
x


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

I am keeping a 2ww dairy but I spotted this category and thought I should pop in and say hello as I'm a St Barts Lady too 

I am 3 days post egg transfer on my first IVF cycle. It's been a bit up and down but it's now getting better.

I will read through the posts to familiarise myself with members of this board and then we can get acquainted 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend?

[fly]Honey Bunny[/fly]


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say I've really been thinking about you, Nicky. After all you've been through. We are here to support you so please let it all out when you are ready on this thread.
Lots of  for you and hope you feel able to post again soon.
Love 
Serena


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Hope you're all having restful hols!  

Mine's been a bit stressful, with the stimms making me a bit touchy & achey, plus all the housework that needs to be done in preparation for spending a couple of weeks taking it easy. My brother's family is coming for a long visit next month, and we have sooooo much to do to get ready (new house & all).  Major aching ovaries Saturday, so I did spend some time on the sofa with a heating pad.   Anyway, I'm scheduled for EC on Wednesday, so it's getting close!

Serena - Your ET is (was) today? Good luck!!

Lou - Interesting that they reduced your drugs just like they reduced mine.  I hadn't had any scans or tests either.  After my scans last week, they told me to stay on the lower dosage, even though I only had 10 follicles (which is enough, but no sign of over-stimulation).  I wonder if it's just to work around their scheduling.

OK, back to the housework now!  

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou & Nancy - They started me on 225iu last cycle and then went down to 175iu (without blood tests) after 5 days. I think the higher dose is to kick start your cycle and then prevent you from being overstimmed before your first scan. The blood test on around day 7 or 8 of stimming will tell them how it is going.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kyla - thanks for the info. I feel better now. Maybe I like the idea of more blood tests than this as some of my other FF have at other clinics. I'll try to chill out about it. Do you think 300iu is quite high?  

Nancy - you put me to shame. I'm probably a bit backwards in the housework dept and it hadn't even crossed my mind to tidy up in case I'm laid up for a while!   In any case, my lovely DP will wait on me hand and foot while I'm on the sofa. Bless. Hope the aches are bearable.

Serena - did you have ET today? Hope it went well.

Anyone else got rained on today?

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

300 would be high for me but I respond fairly well. 150iu got me 8 eggs, 225iu got me 16 (had 27 follies oringally though but they coasted me to kill some off as my E2 was nearly 20,000!!!).
I think they often start people on 300 but I had history of meds from my IUIs so we went lower. 225 is the best for me so far.

Ugh! Rain? All day - in fact got my cosie on to dip in the hot-tub as it looked sunny and in the time it took me to change the clouds came over and the heavens opened... grrrrr


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm quite nervous now about what lies in my tum. Big unknown! We'll see tomorrow. 
You have a hot tub? I'd love one of those. Not sure my roof will take it. We live on the 1st and 2nd floors above a commerical premises and so have a flat roof and no garden. I bet it's lovely.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girls

Serena - I'm so sorry I forgot you had ET today. Hope it went very smoothly & you've got 2 lovely embies inside you.  

Honey Bunny - Welcome to this thread. Good luck with your 2ww as well.

Lou - You're already doing a very important job so leave the housework as that can wait! Hope your follies are getting really lovely & fat!

Nancy - EC has come round really soon! If you're achy, then you must be growing some lovely fat follies too! Good luck for Wednesday.

Kyla - What have you been up to?

Maddy - Hoping you're taking a well deserved week off! 

Tracey - Well done for getting your appt through..that'll come round in no time!

Nicky -  

Hellie - Have you enjoyed the Brighton Festival this year? 

I've had a really busy w/e. We picked my Mum from Heathrow airport on Saturday after being away for a month.  My brother stayed with us as well so we had a really good time. Shame I have to go back to work tomorrow!  

Time for bed I think!

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone

Back at work after the Bank Holiday - feel tired even though we didn't do much except gardening. Realised that half the plants in my garden were actually weeds so it looks a lot more bare now!

Nicky, I'm so sorry to hear about the scan (from Kyla) - I completely understand what you are going through as the same thing happened to me. Your scan was a week earlier than mine (6 wks?) so it could have just been too early to detect anything. Do you have to go back for a follow-up scan this week? If so, I really hope everything is OK. We're all here for you to support you through this difficult time.

Lou, still no AF - getting a bit worried now as I'm getting a few niggly pains but can't work out if it's bladder/ovaries/uterus/bowel or a combination of the above. Why are our innards so complicated?  If AF hasn't come but the end of the week I'll go and see my GP. 

The atmosphere at work on Friday was very subdued after the redundancies - I'm sure things will settle down in a few weeks.

Ronnie, yes, enjoyed the Brighton Festival this year - actually got round to booking a few things (usually it creeps up on me and things get sold out). Went to the Chinese Circus as we had cheap tickets through work, went to see the Brighton Beach Boys (who are excellent) and saw Glenn Tilbrook (from Sqeeze) who is always good.

Serena, hope ET went well yesterday.

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Nicky - thinking of you still. 

Hellie - Wot? No AF still? Here's another AF dance to help things along. 
           

I think you're right to go to see your GP.

Ron - glad you had a nice weekend. I really miss not living in the same town as my mum. I'd like to spend more everyday time with her rather than big visits.

Serena - Hope ET went well.

Me: I had my bloods done this morning. Get the results at 4.30. Managed to speak to Ms. Tozer who reassured me that my lining issue would be taken care of. She also said I had poly cystic ovaries. That's a new one to me. Wonder what that means for me?   I'm back in for a day 9 scan tomorrow. 

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi ladies.  Just mentally preparing for EC tomorrow...  Can't recall what they said I need to take with me - dressing gown & socks/slippers?  I keep trying to think very positive thoughts, but it's difficult not to worry about the little things, like the fact my ovaries aren't aching anymore and that I wasted .5ml of Pregnyl trying to get the stupid air bubbles out of the needle.  Arrrggg.

Lou - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  PCOS huh?  Is that a result of the stimms?  We'll both be there tomorrow, but I reckon I'll already be in the back by the time you get there.  If you see a really tired looking (v early start for us!), tall brunette with a man with his head buried in a book, then that's me.  Give me a wave.  And about that housework - don't be too impressed.  Our house is a mess after moving, & we're just lazy!  We've still got boxes that need to be unpacked so new furniture can be delivered.  Will leave the domestics to DH this/next week.    He makes 80% of the mess anyway!

Your AF dance for Hellie cracks me up!!!  Here's an extra one, since I'm a strong believer in dancing for a good cause.  
  for you, Hellie.

Ronnie - Just wanted to say that I appreciate you staying on the thread & providing moral support, since your BFP.  

Honey Bunny - Welcome to the thread and good luck!

N


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi guys - just to let you know Nicky has miscarried this weekend. She was in hospital with pain over night but is home again now. I will let her know you are all thinking of her.

Nancy - Yep, dressing gown and slippers and I would recommend a book too as I waited around an extra hour as the girl before me had 40 eggs! Good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed you get a good harvest.

Hellie - Good idea to see the GP. I got AF this morning - early again. I swear my LP is crap since my EP. Not an issue at the moment for me of course, but annoying as I will have AF on holiday now.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

I feel so sad for Nicky - having to deal with this after the previous attempts.  She really has had a bad time with this.

Thanks for the advice, Kyla.  
Now if I could just get this nausea under control.  It's been getting worse every day for the past week, but it's really bad today.  Don't know if it's Menopur, Pregnyl, the ovaries working overtime, the nerves before EC or all of the above.  What a mess, and I've tried all the usual suggestions - deep breaths, ginger tea, eating small meals during the day, heating pad, etc.  I did start taking Arnica 6c today (Zita West book advice) - maybe that's causing the increased nausea?  I am not looking forward to feeling like this on a train first thing tomorrow!  

Sorry for whinging...  Kind of hoping someone has a miracle cure for me!  

N


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Kyla, if you speak to Nikki before she comes on here next, please tell her I'm so sorry to hear her sad news and I'm thinking about her.

Nancy, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nicky's loss. It's such sad terrible news. Thinking of you, Nicky.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - Good luck for tomorrow. I had my EC 1st thing in the morning & because of that I didn't eat anything since the night before. I wish I had because I threw up 4 times from the sedatives, prob cos of my empty tum!

Kyla - Please tell Nicky that I'm really sorry to hear about her news & send her lots of love.

Lou - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I will let her know girls.

By the way, has anyone seen or heard from Sue lately?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Kyla - I'm so sorry to see what Nicky's going through, I'm thinking of her.

Nancy I hope your EC went well and good luck for good news tomorrow.

Serena and Honey bunny fingers crossed for your 2ww's.   

Lou hope your scan went well.  I was also told my ovarys show signs of PCO's and all it meant for me was they kept my dose low so I didn't over stim.

Kyla, Maddy and Hellie hope your all keeping well.

Take care 

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I just wanted to add how sorry I am for what has happened to poor Nicky xxx Please send her lots of love xxx

Nancy-hope your egg collection went well today xx Looking forward to reading your update later xxx

Lou_ I also have PCO-please try not to be too alarmed. Like Cal said it often means that you produce alot of follies and they do have to keep an eye for over stimming. In  fact when I was at holly House Mr Ah-Moye told me that it was an advantage for IVF ladies!!!

Ron hope you are OK Hun xx I've had loads of family to stay and couldn't risk using FF over the last few days-you know what I'm like!!!   Glad to still have you checking in on us my friend xxxxx

Hugs to everyone else xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Bart babes,

Thanks all for reassuring me about PCO. It was probably a case of extra info that got me worried. I think I'm way down on the spectrum as I have regular periods and they tend to be short rather than long. 

Nancy - Hope EC went well, hon. If you saw me today I was the one in a state! see below.

Maddymoo, Ron, Cally and Kyla - thanks for the advice. Hope you doing ok.

Had a bit of an 'episode' at clinic today. I walked in for my scan to find the dr sitting there from the Homerton who was the reason why I requested to be transferred to Barts. Apparantly he now works at Barts. Couldn't believe it. I welled up   and said I didn't feel comfortable having  a scan with him. I ended up having a scan with someone else, but I did sit trying not to cry in the waiting room with all the couples there waiting for the info session. Ms Tozer was lovely and came and apologised and said it wouldn't happen again. I'm sure I might have nightmares about being under sedation in EC and him doing it!   It was more of a shock than anything.

Anyway, the scan. I think I've got some good follies coming along. Not sure about numbers and progress, being a novice and all. I got 2 x 18mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 9 <10mm. Best news of all is lining at 8.9mm!! Back in for a scan Friday with EC scheduled for early next week. 

Thanks everyone for your support. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou!!!

I was at the homerton!!! It was our first clinic-who is he!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Your follies are doing great! Another few days & they'll be ripe for picking! Fantastic news about the lining as well. You can sleep tonight now!!   Your old doc must have been horrendous for you to react like that towards him. Hope none of the other girls on this thread get him. 

Nancy - Hope EC went well today & you're not too sore. Remember if you're still feeling nausea, you don't have to eat to take your antibiotics tonight. That can wait until tomorrow (another mistake I made!)

Kyla - Sue is recovering from her LAP but sends her love to everyone.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

ooo, I don't want to put people off a specific dr on the thread and maybe what happened is no reflection on how good a dr he is. It might just be something personal to me. If anyone really wants to know the name I'll PM them. Here's what happened:

I'd been at the Homerton for about 10 months and I'd done loads of cycle tracking, nothing else. Being sent home with pregnancy tests every month. If I'd known then what I know now about my thin lining I would never have let it carry on so long. I saw this particular dr at our kick off appointment. I didn't like his manner and a few of his comments, but nothing too bad. I didn't see him again until 10 months later. I was in for a scan and it was him. I can't remember how we got on to it, but he claimed I wasn't ovulating as a put down to something I'd said about my condition. Kind of like "anyway, you don't ovulate". I said I did. He asked me how I knew. I said because of my tests and that I charted and that no one ever raised it as an issue. he then flicked through my charts pointing at them quickly and shutting it, saying "look all your levels are too low". No idea what 'levels' he was talking about. This was  such a shock after 10 months of being at the clinic and doing all the cycle tracking and no one had said anything to me. The way it was said was so casual and negative, it was done as a put down not as giving information about my condition. I was in tears and I refused to be scanned and left. In tears I spoke to the head consultant who reassured me that I did ovulate and got me not to make a complaint. Either way their attitude sucked. If I wasn't ovulating 10 months of unmedicated cycle tracking was a waste of time. If I was ovulating (which I was) then why didn he say this to me like this?

They promised me that I wouldn't have to see him again throughout my tx. However, when I was all gowned up for my HSG, who was it that came in to do the procedure? Yup. him. I just couldn't go through with it with him and had to ask for him to be swapped. Felt terrible and upset in my gown having to argue for the change. The dr that did my hsg  said something like "do you realise who you're complaining about? That's one of the main drs here" Oh, yeah? Well perhaps he should apologise for what he did. At that I decided I must transfer.

It might sound really petty and irrational, but I kind of can't stop myself from freaking out when I come across him. I just didn't in a month of sundays expect him to be at Barts. And I just well up when I see him. I'm a bit of a control freak and it seemed to me he was playing the dr card. You know the I know more than you do power thing. Can't think why else he did it.

Today, he denied he ever said I didn't ovulate. I said something about, wasting 10 months at the Homerton and a further 6 months in the move to Barts. I wouldn't make this stuff up.

I was trying so hard to have a good visit to Barts today and not to have an upset. They must think I'm a freak.

sorry for the long me post.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the well wishes for my EC yesterday.  They collected 8 eggs and 7 have fertilised!  Really pleased with the result, and we're in tomorrow for ET. They did IVF instead of ICSI in the end, since the swimmers were in good form yesterday.  

Happy to say there were no probs with the EC.  (BTW, I think it was the Arnica that made the nausea worse, since it subsided after I stopped taking them).  They only did two people yesterday, so I got a lot of attention.  Was a bit disappointed they didn't do the bikini wax I requested, though. 

Lou - what a nightmare for you!  I was supposed to go to Homerton a couple of yrs ago, but I ended up seeing Richard Howell privately (he ran Homerton until last year) because of the waiting list.  I was happy to find out he's running the fertility unit in Brighton now.  Anyway, I'm curious to know who your doc was.  PM me!  Best news is that you have a lot of good follies & the lining is great.  I know you're pleased.  Just try to avoid thinking about that Homerton doc, so you keep your stress level down!  All of the doctors & nurses involved in your EC will introduce themselves before they begin, so you can be sure he won't be there.

Have we heard from Serena??


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nancy-congrats to you Hun xxx And well done to DH on his swimmers!!!

I've realised after reading your message that it was Richard Howell who we saw at the Homerton xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening girls

Lou & Nancy - thanks for the AF dances - they seem to have done the trick as AF has finally arrived!  I don't know if it will be a normal one or heavier/lighter, longer/shorter, but at least I feel I can start looking towards the next IVF later in the summer now.

Hope you are all doing OK

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - What brilliant news, both about your embies & also about your DH's swimmers! Good luck with ET tomorrow. Have you got any time off during your 2ww?

I've been 'summoned' to see Richard Howell in August - I have no idea why but think it could be because I'll be needing a C section.  Can you girls tell me what he's like? I used to deal with Julie Montegomery & she's lovely.  

By the way, where's Homerton?

Helly - Well done for getting your AF. Bet you can relax now!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Hellie-AF is finally here!!!!!!

Ron just to put your mind at ease Richard Howell was lovely when we saw him-the Homerton is in London-somewhere near Stratford-I'm useless with locations though and it was a long time ago!!!!!

Lou-hope you get on well with your scan today xxx I am up at Bart's this afternoon so maybe after you xx

Oh Girls what a day-I have my follow up appointment at Bart's and also my appointment at the Lister-will let you know how it all goes   

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

just a quick question (sorry if i sound stupid   but trying to get my head around ivf) what exaclty is stimming and downregging?

love

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Nancy - I was in and out really quickly today, so not sure if you were there at the same time. We should wear carnations. Howp ET went well and embies are settling in for a very long time.

Hellie - Yay! for AF. Strange to be happy about AF sometimes. But sometimes it's what you want.

I only met Richard Howell once when I was in tears after the nasty doc experience. He was very nice. The Homerton is near where I live in hackney. very bad for parking btw.

Maddy - hope all your appointments went well.

Tracey - It's not a silly question. Stimming is the phase of your cycle where you stake stimulating drugs to grow follicles hopefully with eggies in them. Downregging is the phase where if you are doing a luteal or long protocol you are given supressant drugs to shut you down into a false menopause before starting you up again with the stimming. If you are on a short protocol you will just have the stimming phase.
Good luck!

Me bit:
I had my scan today. Lining is now 9.5 and triple layered. Had to ask them about the triple layered bit, they don't talk to you about anything unless you ask.
Follies are: Right ovary 1 x 22mm, 2 x 18mm, 2 x 16mm, 3 x 13mm, 2 x 12mm, 4 x small
Left ovary 1 x 22mm, 1 x 19mm, 1 x 12mm, 2 x small

EC should be early next week, I think maybe Monday. Eek!

Lou
x[br]Posted on: 02 June 2006, 13:18:48I just got the call for EC. I'm in on Monday at 9.15. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Well done you!!! Sounds like a great number of follies. What time do you have to do your trigger jab?  Are you excited & nervous at the same time? 

Maddy - I'm so sorry hun, I completely forgotten about your f/u appt & the one at the Lister.  How did you get on in both? 

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - they've stopped me stimming from now. I do trigger at 9.15pm tomorrow. I'm on 5000iu. I feel weird about it. It's my first cycle, so there's the excitement that this can work. But then so many of my dear FFs have BFN after BFN and so reality is there in the back of my mind too. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - The odds for couples w/o IF issues are about 20% each month (I read that in the Sun this week!) but a lot of girls here beat that & get a BFP, and you could be one of them too!!!

Think positively..it could be you!!!!!!!!!!

Ron
xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  Really good news today - 5 embies are grade 1 and the others are grade 2.  They transferred one 5-cell and one 4-cell.  So that's about as good as we could hope for!  4 of the others are on ice.  Yay.

Lou - Your scan results are fantastic!  GOOD LUCK with EC on Monday!!!  I fell completely asleep with the sedation, so I don't remember anything to tell you about the process.  (BTW, I had your Homerton guy as my doctor, but I'm going on the theory that he's probably good clinically just not with diagnosis and bedside manner.)  

Maddy - how were your appointments?  Must be so exciting for you to get things started again!

Ronnie - Homerton is the local fertility unit for Hackney (London). Richard Howell is really professional and very well-respected.  Very thorough and patient.  He was offered the position in Brighton to set up a fertility unit here, so that's saying something.

Hellie - Great news that AF arrived!  What's next?

Take care,
N


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie, just wanna say thanks for all your kind words & hugs etc........

I am starting to feel a little better day by day, still have tearful moments though. I just can't believe it happened & why it happened? There are so many questions whizzing around in my head & I know that nobody has the answer's to them??

What a horrible thing to have to go through, knowing that there is nothing on the scan, but then a day or 2 later you feel it come out & have to see it, life is so cruel!!!    Then to top it all off as Kyla said I ended up in hospital with severe pains, feels like I'm being kicked while I'm down  

Sorry for the moan, its how I feel at the moment, I hope you girls are all OK? I will catch up with you all some other time, thanks once again for the kind words..

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Nicky just wanted to say how really sorry I am about what your going through hunny. I wish with all my heart, I had a magic wand and could make it all right for you hun. Take time to heal darling and remember we are all here for you anytime you need us. 
Tons of love & a gentle hug.
Weeble xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky Honey xxxx

I'm so sorry for all the pain and heartache you are going through right now xxx We are all here for you xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - There's nothing I can say to make you feel better right now so I'm just sending you loads of .

Take care of yourself

Ron
x[br]Posted on: 4/06/06, 10:22Maddy - How did you get on on your f/u & Lister appts?

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry for your terrible experience. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Sorry I seemed to keep missing you this weekend. Must try again soon  Hope you are feeling better soon, I know it is hard but it will gradually get easier. Definately set some time aside to pamper yourself and Jamie. There will be rough time though, of course. As fine as I am now, I wonder how I will be in 8 week's time (would have been EDD). I guess you just have to keep going and know it will work one day. Im here still if you need a shoulder.

Lou - Just wanted to pop on and say GOOD LUCK for tomorrow honey! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Well, despite cancelling my FET appointment for May, Barts have sent me a bill for £500  I think it is so we are all paid up on FET before tx starts but I did laugh when I opened it. Typical lack of communication between departments again.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxx

Kyla-I'm thinking of you too Hun-these are such difficult times-I really feel for you girls who have had a BFP followed by the heartbreak of a miscarriage-the strength you have inside to carry on is amazing   big hugs and lots of love to you xxxx

Ron-yep all went ok!!! Lister were slightly confused as to why I was there-seems as I changed my initial appointment-twice!!! They thought I was there for an initial consultation for IVF!! So after the whole-where is your Dh scenario and quite a long wait they saw me with regards to immune issues!! Lots to think about there!!!
At follow up it was agreed that I need a lap to remove the cysts and deal with any endo-they will also do a dye test to check tubes-which I have never had done!! So will be in in around 6ish weeks time. the one thing that's worrying me is a bowel prep!! So anyone...if you've had experience-good or bad please share with me!!!

We won't be cycling again till 3 months after that-so quite a way off!!!!

Lou-good luck for tomorrow-I'm thinking of you xxxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Kyla - Naughty Barts for sending you the bill. You have to laugh sometimes. Hope you're going to have a super summer so you're all energised for your next tx starting. You really deserve some good times after all you've been through recently. It's so hard to be kicked when you're down like you and Nicky have. Totally heartbreaking.  

Maddy - I think I've had a bowel prep. Is this the same thing as when you have a colonoscopy? It's not as bad as it sounds. For mine, I had ti drink this foul stuff and then spent all day on the loo. Top tip is put some vaseline on your bottom as it can get sore after 20 trips to the loo.   Sounds like you're getting all your stuff done, which is good news.


I got 8 eggies! 
All went well. I'd say the drugs are more like, ahem, more fun drugs I've partaken of in my youth than booze! I had an all women team in theatre so now worries there. They were all lovely. Now back at home feeling a bit absent minded. DP is on cooking duty (which is nothing new since I've been practising taking it easy throughout the tx).

Thanks for all your support.

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well done Lou! Hope you get good news tomorrow about the number that have fertilised. Take it easy & make the most of DP doing the cooking etc!

Nicky, hope you are OK and are recovering from your experiences. Still thinking about you.

Had a lovely weekend seeing friends who were over visiting from Australia. Haven't seen them for 18 months so it was great. Hope to see them one night this week as well, before they head off again.

Hope you all had good weekends too and made the most of the lovely weather.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Yay 8 eggs is an excellent number. Glad it went well. LOL, I know what you mean about the meds although I never dabbled in more than home-grown shall we say 
Good luck for tomorrow's fertilisation report!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Great news. Good luck for tomorrow.

Maddy - Who did you see at the Lister? Are you going back to Barts or haven't you decided yet?

Kyla - Can't believe they tried to charge you..it's not like them to be that efficient!!!

Hellie - Weather's been great here, hasn't it? Have a good time with your friends.

How are the 2ww's?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Lou xxx I loved your comments about the sedation....    

It looks like we need to start thinking PUPO....go Nancy, here's a little dance for you...

          

Hellie-good to hear that you had a fun time   

Ron-we 're staying where we are. I'm happy with Barts, and I think Miss Tozer's great!! The Lister did try to persuade me though  
Hope everythings going well with you-I'm keeping an eye on your ticker!! When's your EDD?? Will you find out the sex??   or   .....

I'm tired Girls-back at work today   

xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the support and dances. Look's like it worked. 6 out of 8 fertilised. Phew! ET is tomorrow morning. I'm going to acupuncture before and after ET and then it's back on the sofa for a couple of days. Will be enjoying the sun from inside.

Hellie - sounds like the visit from the friends did you the world of good. 

Maddy - Ms Tozer is lovely, I'm glad things are moving for you and you've made your decision. Thanks for your dancing. It worked!

Me bit:
6 out of 8 fertilised. ET is tomorrow morning. I'm going to acupuncture before and after ET and then it's me and my buddy the sofa for a couple of days. Hope the sunshine lasts.

Thanks again, girls.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Lou - congrats on the 6 embies & good luck for tomorrow!  The Cheerleaders for Big Fat Embryos wish you well! 

                                    
                                                           
                                              
                                                             
                                                              

(It's true.  I may have too much time on my hands.)

Maddy - Thanks for the PUPO dance! Interesting to hear that you're staying with Bart's.  Good luck with everything & keep us posted!

Kyla - when's the holiday?  I'm jealous - we have nothing booked this year.

Hi Hellie - glad you're having fun with your visitors.  Nice to have good weather when people from warmer climates visit, isn't it?

As for my 2WW, it's going pretty well.  I've been sitting out in the garden for several hours each day - lounging, reading, eating what my DH serves me.  I think maybe I learned my lesson over the last 3 years to try not to attach any meaning to the swelling, twinges & pains.  I'm hoping the mild cramps yesterday are a good thing, but it's impossible to know.  Maintaining my sanity so far!  I'm thinking I may do some work after today. (I work from home, so I can still relax & use the laptop.)  Will help keep my mind off things.  We've also got a new bathroom being installed next week, so that should help to distract me....as if anything could.  

Take care,
N


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Go Girls....
(and I don't have time on my hands-end of year reports are calling!!!!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - LOL! You are too funny with your BFE cheerleaders!!! Holiday is in 3 weeks 

Lou - Yay! Fab report. Fingers crossed you get some good ones to freeze tomorrow too.


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Really sorry haven't posted recently. It's been a bit of a rollercoaster re the ec and et bit...
Will update you on myself before personals.
Here's what's happened so far:
Friday 26th May - Had 15 eggs collected. Was sedated so didn't know much about it thankfully.
Saturday 27th May - 11 out of 15 fertilised. Definitely no worse than a smear test this bit.
Monday 29th May - 8 of the 11 divided and were graded as grade 1!!!! Couldn't believe an old girl like me would be able to produce that many quality eggs!!!
2 of the 8 which had progressed to dividing into 7 or 8 cells were put back. Dp and I were absolutely over the moon!
However blew up like a balloon because I'd produced over 40 follicles originally so have mild ohss. I have been really uncomfortable and not not been out of the house other than to go to the doctor's and go out to my dp's father's birthday celeb last night.
Honestly I looked 4 month's pregnant before I even started!! Thankfully the young doctor I saw was really sympathetic and signed me off for the whole 2 weeks.
I am really relieved though as it has actually started to go down since Friday so hopefully will be able to relax a bit more now and enjoy the rest of my sick time off!
It's ironic that you're advised to drink 3-4 litres a day but I was so bloated that it was really difficult to do. On the mend now though and really hoping for a bfp on 12th June which is d-day.

Nicky - really feel for what you have been through in the last few weeks. Big  to you as words just don't seem right at this time.

Kyla - Not long now to your hols - hope you have a really good time.

Ronnie - Hope everything is still going well in your pg.

Hellie - Glad you had a lovely weekend. Sunshine helps as well doesn't it?

Nancy - Good luck in your   - when is your test date? How near are we as mine's 12th June?

Lou - Well done on the 6 out of 8 fertilised and good luck with et tomorrow.

Maddy - Hope your lap goes well and you can enjoy your 3month break with a nice holiday somewhere.

Love to you all and thanks for your support,
Serena


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Serena - was beginning to get worried about you!  Sorry to hear you've had a tough time with OHSS, but what a great result with the embryos!!  I'm a few days behind you - my test date is the 16th.  

Maddy - Thanks for the smilies marching band.  All that, with no time on your hands, is quite impressive.    I imagine you're really pleased it's almost the end of the year.  (I'm assuming you're a teacher?)

Lou - Can't wait to hear you're news today.  Hope it went well.

As for me...
I've been doing fine emotionally so far, but now that I'm not feeling any signs at all - cramps, twinges, swelling - I'm starting to feel a bit negative.  I've also been worrying if I've rested enough, ate the right things, i.e. done everything humanly possible to make this cycle work.  The neurosis has kicked in - I knew it was lurking in there somewhere!  

Take care,
N


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Back from ET and camped on the sofa.
Went in for pre ET acupuncture early then over to Barts for ET. DP was fashionably late but we made it to ET on time. We have 4 embies that made the grade. I have 2 x grade 1, 4 cell embies on board. 2 frosties, 1 x grade 1 and 1 x grade -1 on ice. The ET went well, although 1 embie didn't want to come out the catheter and had to be done again. The DR was italian so we all had a chat about Italy (DP grew up in Italy and I lived there for 4 years). Back over to post ET acupuncture and a taxi ride home. DP had homemade pesto and pasta waiting for me, so I forgave his lateness. Now,I'm wondering what daytime tv I can amuse myself with.

It's all a bit weird. Can't believe something that tiny can grow to become something else. But you gotta believe.

Will pop back later to catch up on personals.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone & I hope you are all well?? We have a nice hot weekend approaching us, I'm looking forward to a spot of sunbathing  

I'm not too bad now, trying to cope with things as best as I can, I often have my tearful days but I guess thats normal??

I have my follow up appointment on 19th June, so not too long to wait, see what they have to say about it all!! I'm quite supprised I got the appointment that quick as when I spoke to the nurse she told me the waiting time is about 8 weeks! Not that I'm complaining, the sooner the better  

Anyway hope you are all well & thanks so much for all the nice messages, its nice to know that you girls care so much & are here for support....

hugs & kisses
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the cheerleaders! That"s about as much excercise as I've been getting these days.

Nicky - good to hear from you.  

Nancy - I hear you about the usual worries! Try not to beat yourself up about it. There's only so much any of can do to bring about the good result. Sounds like no one could accuse you of not trying hard enough. Really hoping this works out for you.     My test date is the 21st. 

Serena - So sorry to hear about the OHSS. But wow! 15 eggs and a great fertilisation rate.    

Hi to Ron, Maddy, Kyla. 

No news from the sofa. I won't bore you all with the details. All pretty samey! I've been sat here thinking that if this doesn't work what my next plans will be. Don't take that as a bad thing, just being prepared. I think I might have scared myself. I probably fooled myself on the stats of success rates and now beginning to face up to it more than likely not working than if it does. Aaaaaanyway, if it doesn't work, I'm going to head back to the gym, go on holiday. Haven't been away for 5 years. Oh, I'm rambling...ignore me.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girls

Sorry no personals tonight, just got in from work as they shut the road we commute on due to a bad accident.

Hope the 2ww's girls are pampering themselves & enjoying the sunshine.    PUPO   

Nicky -  

Hi to everyone else! 

Off to dinner

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow the weather is fab!!!!!!

Here's a little dance for our 2wwers...

      
        
        
        
      

Ok...not so little!!!

Been thinking of you this week!! I have had a fun week at work-if rather busy!! Doesn't everything just feel so different when the weather's good!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the 2WW well wishes & dances!  I wish I could say that I'm feeling positive about a positive, but I just don't at the moment.  

I'm still hopeful, of course, but it's so difficult when there are no symptoms you can depend upon.  I reckon your bellybutton should start glowing or turn bright blue or something to indicate when you're pregnant.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nancy-try to stay positive Hun-I know that's so difficult, I am the worlds worst when I'm on the dreaded 2ww!! We;re all here to cheer you on, and just be here for you     

Serena-I think you're testing tomorrow (hope I'm right) I have everything crossed fro you..

      
     
     
     
  

I hope we get some great news this week xxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a quick note to tell you   arrived with a vengeance yesterday so don't really need to test tomorrow to know I'm not pg. 
Actually I feel absolutely devestated. I didn't think I'd feel so bad. I'm very tearful  at the mo and know I have to go back to work on Monday with nothing to show for the last month and a half. I'll have to get my head around this otherwise I'm going to go crackers..  
We still have 6 grade 1 frosties to use though. 
The ET bit took quite a while. Dr Akshay couldn't get to my uterus very easily. I wonder whether my precious embryos actually ended up in the right place. We'll never know. We will try again but the 1st IVF failure has been a big blow. Even with the statistics I still felt really confident which is very unusual for me as I' a born pessimist.
Sorry no personals today but will be thinking of you bfp, non-tx and tx girlies.
Serena


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Serena

I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Sending you lots of  

Take care of yourself & DH.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Oh, Serena, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you.  Big   .  It'll probably help take your mind off things a little by going back to work.

Maddy - Thanks for the   & extra dancing.  I need it!  I'm still trying to stay hopeful that the Blips (my embies) are still hanging in there - at least one of them, anyway.  

Ronnie - I can't believe you're almost half-way there!  The weeks seem to fly by on your ticker.  BTW, have you found out if you're having a boy or girl?  

Question for anyone who can answer - why do we test 14 days after ET instead of EC?  Shouldn't it be 14 days after EC that is our stimulated ovulation date?  Just curious.

Hope you're all enjoying this fabulous weather!  We wandered around by the beach yesterday while everyone else was watching the football.  We're those annoying London transplants who go on & on about how great it is to live by the sea now.   

Take care,
N


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nancy - How are you coping with your 2ww, especially in this weather

I can't believe it myself either!! The days seem to be dragging but the weeks flying by..if you know what I mean!!! We have an anomaly scan in 10 days time & hopefully we'll find out about the sex of the baby then.

I completely agree with you about why we test 14 days after ET instead of EC. I think it differs between clinics but I guess it's because you could have late implantation which may not show up until 16dpo, that's why they don't want you to feel disappointed & then later find out that you have a BFP. 

We're off to a BBQ at the in-laws this pm (horray no cooking by me!). Enjoy the weather everyone, looks like it's here to stay for another week!

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Serena Honey i am so sorry   I think for me the first was the worst too xxxx

Ron-you're right about those weeks Girl-they do seem to be flying past!!! Finding out the sex-wow!!! In our area you have to pay to find out the sex!!!! Will you tell everyone or keep it to yourselves?

Nancy-keep hanging in there-remember its not over till the fat lady sings (or the dreaded with in our case!!!!)  

Weather has been great-almost too hot   

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Serena - Im so sorry. {{{HUGS}}} 

Ron - Wow! I'm with Maddy. In fact, Im really excited to find out the sex and its not my baby  I think I might be away then so I will have to wait until we get back. On no, hang on I will be home - got my dates muddled  Im a dozy bint.

Sue - I hope you are still around honey. I've missed you posting here - feels like months since we last saw you. Hope you are okay.

Nancy - the 14 days thing is just so they can be sure. Although in my case I didnt get a BFP at 16dpo but that is prob just cos' it was EP. The nurse I had (Alesha) said they can often tell at 12dpo but its often a false BFN so they make you wait.
Maddy - Lovely isn't it? Spent most of the day in the garden. Braved the marina (E/B) this morning as needed new work shoes and some vest tops.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Serena just wanted you to know you're in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girlies

What an absolutely glorius day in Sussex & indeed the rest of the country too! We had a lovely BBQ at the in-laws, then chilled out & finishes off with strawberries & ice-cream & profiteroles for desserts..I feel sooooooooo full! 

Maddy & Klya - Originally I wasn't bothered about finding out the sex as I'd liked to be surprised but DH cannot wait so when we find out, we'll be telling everyone cos he can't keep a secret either!   As soon as we find out, I'll let you Girlies know, as you've all be so supportive of me that I think of you all as Bumpy's virtual Godmothers!!   

Kyla - I bet you can't wait till your hols! Mmm..Pizza, Pasta & Ice-cream..what more does a girl want??  

Off to watch BB7 now!

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Serena - I'm so so sorry, honey. This is so hard. Wish your news had been different. 

Nancy - I'm feeling the same as you. Don't know what to think. I find it easier to believe it'll be a BFN than a BFP. I really really hope that this works out for you. I like the idea of a flashing belly button. BTW I think I might test at 14 days past EC rather than ET. Any excuse to get the pee stick mania.

Ron - I can't wait to find out the sex. I bet you're more excited than me though!

Maddy - hello!

Nicky - Hope you doing ok.

Kyla - mmm new shoes...new shoes

Well that was the longest week I've had in a while. Bet the next one will seem twice as long. There are days when I realise I haven't thought about it all day. I;m not analysing symptoms. Maybe it's a bad sign as it's all down to pessimism. Anyway, roll on next week.

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Serena, really sorry to hear that AF had arrived - am thinking of you.

Lou and Nancy - fingers crossed for the rest of your 2ww's.

Hope everyone else is OK. We've been enjoying the lovely weather for the past week - shame about having to go to work though, it gets in the way of enjoying myself! We've booked a week off work at the end of June - we'll either try to get a late deal somewhere or go camping in Cornwall/Devon. As long as we are away somewhere I don't really mind.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie-I agree the weather is fab!!!! Well-until today that is...

Just wanted to say Lou and Nancy-hope the dreaded 2WW is going as well as it can-thinking of you both.....

      

Just remember....

PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO

xxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 18:48Just wanted to cheer our 2WW ladies on...

         

Go girls xxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Maddy!  I am feeling a bit more positive, so your + vibes must be working.  I KNOW it's not a sure sign of anything, but I haven't had any warning signs of AF (like I normally do) & it's 14 days since EC.  I'm counting that as a good thing.  My abdomen has been really tight today - feels like I did loads of sit-ups yesterday.  No pain, just really tight.  Anyone heard of that being a sign of anything?

I've decided not to test before Friday.  Trying to keep my mind fully occupied until then.  

Lou - How're you feeling?

Serena - More   for you.  I hope you're doing ok and that work is keeping you sane.

Hi Hellie - good to hear from you.  Camping in Cornwall sounds dreamy.  I keep meaning to go there on hols.

Hi to everyone else! Bit quiet on here these days.  

BTW, I noticed on the 2WW Diaries forum that another Bart's girl had a BFP recently - Honey Bunny.  Think she made a brief appearance here a few weeks ago.

Only 2 more days to test date....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Nancy - I'm so happy you're feeling so positive. No AF at 14 days post EC is great! Fingers crossed hon'. 

Me, I'm feeling less positive. Been in a really bad mood at times. Just generally snappy with a short fuse. I usually get this way before AF. DP is getting scared of me. LOL. I thought this happened during down regging only. 

Hope all you having a good day.

Loony Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

How are you all doing? Nice to see a lot of you were out enjoying the sunshine over the weekend!! (I certainly was   )

I am up at Bart's on Monday for my follow up appointment, when I spoke to the nurse on the phone she told me to do my day 2 bloods the nearest AF to the appointment, but I'm not due til the end of this month?? Do you think it will make any difference if I go to the appointment without them? & why do you keep on having to have them done? ( sorry I'm being a bit thick   ) 

ky - hi hunni how you doing? sorry I keep missing you, we must meet up soon & have lunch? where is it your going on your hols? I bet you can't wait? xx

Ronnie - how's things with you Hun? hope all is going well?? x

Nancy - just wanted to wish you luck for your testing day x
Serena - sorry to hear your bad news, will you be doing more TX soon?

Maddy & Helli - hope you are both OK? hope to catch up with you both soon xx

Lou - how you doing hunni? xx

I hope i haven't missed anyone? my mind is a bit fuzzy lately  
I'm not doing too bad, still think about things sometimes & get my down days, but looking forward to starting TX again soon, hopefully this time I will get a better outcome??

take care all,
love & kisses nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls it is so hard to say...but it is true to say its not over until the evil pee stick says so!!!!

Nicky good to hear from you Hun-are you hoping to get started straight away or will they ask you to wait for a few months? I suppose you won't know the answer till you go up xxx I really hope that it all goes well-thinking of you xxxxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hey girlie. Yep, must sort out selves out  Go away in 10 days!!!! Cant wait.
Think the repeat bloods are probably to check your levels are back to normal and also see if you are suitable for natural FET maybe? I have a form at home for a CD21 test for that reason but havent had it done yet as we have put back the date again until Aug/Sept now.

Lou - Hang in there hon, not so long to go now and the bad mood could be a good sign. I know we always say this but we have had BFPs here so it can work. Keep as positive as you can but dont beat yourself up if you get into a funk.

Nancy - Good luck! Will be thinking of you on Friday.

Ronnie - LOL, Pasta & Icecream YES but might have to avoid the Pizza. Been doiing so well at Weight Watchers I dont want to blow it all on holiday although Im known to drink like a fish over there so that might pile it on anyways


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It's crap isn't it Kyla!!! Its so unfair alcohol just piles it on - we might as well be drinking pies!!!  

I can't believe you've only got 10 days till you go away 

xxxxx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 19:37Hope you all have a good day xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah! We won!! Not that Im normally into footie but Im really enjoying this World Cup 

Maddy - LOL, yeah - although ICK! Can you image pie-drink?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy -    for tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nancy - Good luck for tomorrow, honey! 

As for me, I'm officially     I think this 2ww malarky isn't all it's cracked up to be.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

OK, I waited until midnight, and the results are in.....

   

And now my head is     

Just speechless.  Absolutely speechless.

I'll have to post more tomorrow once I get my head screwed back on.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nancy

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]CONGRATULATION ON YOUR   YOU MUST BE ON  [/move]

Tracey [br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 08:13hey nancy

just noticed that this was your 1st ivf, just goes to show it can work 1st time you are an inspiration to us all

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Nancy!


              

That's fantastic news. You must be on 

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Nancy - great news. Look forward to hearing from you once the news has sunk in a bit more!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, ok, call the     
I tested BFN at 11 days post EC.
Gah!

L
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Nancy!! So happy for you!!

xxxxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 16:25Lou remember stay away from those evil pee sticks!!!!

You still have another 3 days till official test date....

xxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes!  I don't know if I'm on cloud 9 or if my head is just in the clouds, but it's still pretty mind-boggling.  Of course, I'm really happy, just waiting for it to sink in.  Unfortunately, I can't do my scan for another month (scheduling problems), so, if all goes well, I'll be at 8 weeks for the first scan.  Fingers crossed it all goes well between now & then!  

Lou!   indeed!  Just kidding - I know how difficult it is to wait.  I hope you manage to hang in there through the weekend and get that BFP on Sunday/Monday.  Loads of   !!!

Have a great weekend, everyone.  Weather is supposed to be fab.

XO,
Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - Wow Wow Wow!!!!! Many congratulations on your  !!!

What fantastic news! 

Lou - Stay away from the pee sticks or we'll send the   around!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nancy-has your news sunk in yet   

Lou hope you are still resisting...you know the score     !!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry to let the side down, but I'm now testing everyday. I know it's bad, but I've given up trying to resist the call of the sticks. I'm already planning my next move. I think I might go see Create Health again while waiting for my next go. They do Natural (no drug) IVF.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations Nancy!!!!!  


Lou - You know the score!   Give them to DH to hide for a couple of days, okay?
Oh, you posted whilst I was typing. Why do you fancy the natural IVF? I would have thought that you might not even get a fertilised egg from that? Also, dont you have some frosties?

Im annoyed at the moment - at my eye  It has been twitching for weeks now and this morning it hurt to even open it. I have gone for speccy four-eyes today and will leave my contacts out for a few days to see if that helps.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla-sorry to hear about your eye-sounds really annoying!!!

Lou-I'm guessing your not feeling too positive xxx   Whats create?? I've never even heard of it-is it a clinic. I can't imagine how a natural IVF works... is that the clinic in Spain??

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Kyla - your poor thing. Hope it clears up. I think glasses are very attractive on a lady.

Maddy - I'm not feeling too hopeful about this cycle, but would be happy to be proved wrong. Create Health is a clinic in Harley Street - they're also known for the infamous 4d baby scans. They have the advanced scanning technique. Prof Stuart Cambell the ultrasound pioneer is there.

With Natural IVF, the aim is to get the egg that the body produces without using stimms. This type of treatment can be good for poor responders, those with risk of cancer (hormone related) and people who by choice don't want to do the full drug regime. The stats are lower per cycle than stimmed IVF, but it costs less and you can do consequtive cycles. Over 3-4 cycles the stats stack up well. A cycle of natural IVF costs about the same as a medicated IUI and you can do 4 cycles in as many months. There's also the option of doing low stimms to up the odds slightly.

I worked out I'd spend less on 4 x natural goes than 1 medicated go. The clinic is headed up by Geeta Nargund. She's the loveliest consultant I've seen. I had my ovarian reserve test with them in January and then I did an IUI with them. Because they use a high quality doppler scanner as standard, it was a great second opinion for me on my lining issues.

Create Health: 
http://www.createhealth.org/
They also have a clinic in Raynes Park, St georges House: 
http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/

We also have a Natural IVF thread here on FF: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59271.0.html

Lou
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thnaks for all that info Lou-will have a look on the website. Whats the situation if you have MF as well-we have always done ICSI to maximise our success-is that a possibility with them?

I really hope you are proved wrong on the old pee sticks-but I also do really understand your desire to test early-at least that way you feel you can prepare yourself for the worst xxxx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - Yes, you can also do ICSI. 

Have a great weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I hadn't realised it was so cheap. If it is that much less and you could, say, take Clomid to get a couple or three eggs then I think its an interesting option. I still don't think you should give up on this cycle yet though!

Eye is still annoying me. Went to see my Nan this morning (my mum has been guilting me over that for a while now). Its not that I don't want to see her, its just finding the time. My weeknights Im home too late and the weekends I mostly just flop out. I got up early today though so I thought I would make the effort.
Did the housework this afternoon then took a nap - hasnt helped my eye but I did some research and I dont think there is anything I can do for it. Im guessing it might just be stress (work is awful right now) so the holiday might see an improvement.
This time next week.....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - you'll have earned good karma points today! Being the dutiful granddaughter, and all. I hope with a few good night's sleep the eye settles down. 

I might go for the light stimmed option with about 3 days of light stimms. Anyway, interesting for those women that get their cycles cancelled when they only produce 1-3 eggs elsewhere. 

I'm feeling pretty sad today. Thought I had managed to be a tough cookie and not let it all get to me. I had some spotting of light brown mucas (tmi - sorry) just waiting for AF to arrive. Wish it didn't drag out so much. I spent the afternoon remounting some of my mum's photos from when I was a baby and little into new muji albums. Made me quite sad. I'll try and get out for some fresh air tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Im sorry you are feeling down honey. Looking at old photos makes me sad sometimes too. Spotting isnt always a bad thing at this point (although I know how hard it is to stay positive). Try to keep your chin up.
By the way - SaraChick was asking after you yesterday. I mentioned that we were at the same clinic, hope that was okay.

Good luck tomorrow - is your official Barts test Monday or Wednesday? I was always given 16dpo as my official test date so Im wondering if they have changed that?

Kyla xxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Oh, Lou, more big   for you.  I'm sure the spotting is making it hard to stay positive, but I'm still holding out hope for your test tomorrow.        

Kyla - My eye has been twitching for the last 2 weeks too!  It's driving me mad.  Probably all this staring at a computer.  Hope yours clears up, but I bet it goes away when you're sipping frascati and munching local olives next week.  (Italy - right?)

Hope you all had a great weekend in this glorious weather.  We're supposed to be cleaning the house a bit before my brother's familiy arrives, but my DH keeps insisting that I take it easy.  Well.......Ok.    

N


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Definitely AF now not just spotting. 

Kyla, official Barts test day is still 16 dpo, but I think that's because they do hpts rather than blood tests and on the safe side.  I'll still test right up until Weds, but I really think this is me out of the game now. 

Nancy - enjoy your rest. I'm so glad that you got your BFP.

Right then, tomorrow it's day 1 of training day and I'll be calling round the clinics.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Oh hon, Im so sorry.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Lou - I'm probably the last person you want to hear from right now, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear AF arrived.    
And I think it's a good idea to go with your gut feeling that natural IVF would be better for you.  Best of luck with it.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone again! Oh my, I'm posting a lot! Sorry!

Nancy - please, please don't think I'm anything but happy for you honey! I've just slipped a little behind you in the queue for the baby! But I'm picking myself back up straight away to make sure I'm going to get one! Other people's BFPs show that it can work. Actually, I'm mulling over doing testing at the ARGC which is as unnatural as you can get.

Lou
x


----------



## elsy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, Just needed to make contact with others in same boat! Have been sent away and told to loose weight, did so and got pregnant, then lost at 8 weeks, taken a long time to pick myself back up again and get back on that treadmill!  At 40 feel that I've almost lost my chance.  Elsy. XX


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

HI girls,

Just wanted to say congratulations to Nancy for your BFP. Great news and I'm so, so pleased for you. Let dh do the tidying up - you've a bean to take care of now!

Lou - I really know how you feel as just been through that myself, as you all know, so sorry you feel it hasn't worked for you again. I'm feeling a lot stronger and better and feel the same as you about looking to the future to see what the options are. You seem ever so knowledgable, Lou, and thanks for the info on natural ivf. Very interesting.. How much does it cost to check your egg reserve? If you have any other advise would be glad to hear about it.    from me to you for the results of this cycle but     for our future cycles..

Kyla - I hope you haven't had any strange blokes come up to you because they think you've been winking at them! Hope you get it sorted soon as you're off on hols soon aren't you?

Nicky - Hope you're feeling a bit better and looking to future cycles.

Ronnie - Still feeling okay with your pg? Thanks for keeping us tx and non-tx girlies going with your advice and support.

Hellie - How are you feeling and have you thought anymore about what you want to do in the future?

Maddy - How are you doing? When is your lap scheduled for?

I haven't been able to get in for a follow up appt at Princes St Clinic, Norwich until 20th July. As this is my 1st ivf, can anyone tell me what normally happens? Do I have to wait 3 months before having more tx? Will Bart's review my notes before my follow up appt. or do I need to try and get that done in the meantime? Am looking at other clinic options as well so any suggestions would be greatfully received but please bear in mind I live in Norfolk (country bumpkin that lives in the city of Norwich  )
I haven't found the Princes St Clinic particularly customer friendly (but perhaps I will now I will be paying?   ) so am just considering my options.
At least I know I can product good quality eggs but just need to understand what else I can do to try and  get them to stick now once et has been completed! Blastocast obviously an option and also assisted hatching. Did anyone see the Panorama program tonight? Tried to understand what the 42 year old actress had which was affecting her lining but didn't catch it? Did anyone else?

Hope everyone else is okay. I am getting there..
Love to you all,
Serena


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Serena-good to hear from you again Hun xxxx

Lou-what testing are you thinking of having done?? xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, girls, 

I tested +ve this morning. Still bleeding and it's now fresh blood so not out of woods yet. On sofa waiting for clinic to open.
I guess this is a BFP!

OMG

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hey Lou! That's great!!!!  Never say never.  
Hope they can explain the bleeding.  Keep us posted!  Sorry for quick reply, but I must get to work.  Will check in later to see what they said.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Lou xxx That is fantastic news!!!

Stay on that sofa Girl-keep your feet up!!!

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Results in: 
Beta 108, 
progesterone 32.3. 
I think the beta is good, but no idea about the progesterone. 
Wish this bleeding will stop.

Thanks everyone for getting me through this far.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lou

Congrats on your  

Did Barts say anything about the bleeding? Didn't even know they do bloods..always thought it was HPTs or nothing! Have you checked the hormone levels on the net?

In the meantime, keep your feet up & don't do anything!

Serena - How are you, hun? The clinics always recommend for you to wait 3 months before trying again, just to get the drugs out of your system & for your AF to get back to normal. Is Princess St Clinic a satellite unit for Barts?   I know for a fact that Barts only do middle of the road IVF/ICSI, ie they don't do blasts nor are they interested in immune stuff. If you're thinking about changing clinics, it maybe worth going to some of their open evenings, I think it's about once a month, just to get a feel for the place & find out what they are 'into'. Do you still have some frosties left?

Elsy - Welcome to this mad thread!!!

Kyla - Hope your eyes have stopped twitching - if it's happening still, don't try & catch any strangers' eyes otherwise they'd think you're winking at them!!!  

Maddy - Not long now till the end of term!  

As for me, I was due to have my 20 week scan this Wed but I had a letter last Sat to say that they've postponed my appt!    I phoned the hospital this morning to find out that the lady who does the scanning has broken her leg, so they've re-scheduled me for next Friday instead. 

Off to the dentist now! 

Take care all

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou-that Beta number looks good-lets hope it doubles xxxx

Ron xxxx Hun good to hear you're doing well-nearly at that 20 week mark-it just seems to be going so quick!!! Is this the sexing scan OHHH I am SO excited-I'm going for a girl.....  xxxx

At my follow up at Barts I was encouraged to go for the immune testing-they have even sent a letter of referral!!! I was also told that next time we should go to Blast-so I guess they do that too!!! 
Hope everyone has had a good day xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ron - I think they must make the decision on betas on some criteria I don't understand. A lot of clinics seem to do the opposite and don't like you to do the home testing. For me it makes sense so you get to see how the levels are doing. Anyway, I just have to sit tight until Weds.

Annoying about your cancelled appointment. Amazing how dependent on individual staff members hospitals are. Good luck at the dentists.

Serena - I think Ron's right. Barts don't do the immune or blasts. The open evenings sound like a good idea.

Maddy - that's interesting about Barts referring you for immune testijg. Where would they refer you to?
Hi to everyone.
Right, back to the sofa. 

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

OK, now it is time for some dancing for our HPT-aholic, Lou!

            

Lou - did you get a blood test at Bart's or your GP?  I don't know how to interpret the results, but I'm glad they're good.  Take care, now!

Hi Elsy - welcome!

Hey Kyla - saw this & thought of you:    (Sorry, don't mean to make fun, but I thought it would make you laugh.)

Ronnie - Arrrgg, can't believe there's only one person to do scans.  And I can't wait to hear your news!  What's your gut feel - girl or boy?

Hi Serena - thanks for the congrats.  I still can't believe it.  Good luck with your next steps, honey.  

I bought some "Expecting" books and am just in overload now.  An interesting thing one book stated is that women who went through IVF often find it difficult to be excited about the pregnancy at first, because they spent so many years learning to deal with the negatives.  I keep wondering when it will kick in!

Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - LOL, very funny girlie!

Lou - Yay!  - might be vanishing twin causing the bleeding. Over 100 at this stage is a good strong number hon. Also - Prog at that is good. My CD21 prog was 31 and they said that was good. I know someone whose prog was 7 and she kept her pregnancy so yours is a nice strong number there too. Rest up!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lou

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]CONRATULATION ON YOUR      [/move]

I have my appointment @ Barts 5 weeks today, are the cons and nurses nice ( just that i am starting to panic now) gawd knows what i'll be like on the day  

love to all

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Tracey - The nurses and consultants are nice, especially when dealing with them in person. It's the telephone issues that can be stressful, you might have to pester a bit. How exciting you're starting tx. Hope the 5 weeks fly by.

Girls - I'm still in limbo. I lost a 7cm chunk of lining last night (tmi). Trying to be positive, but I did a peestick this a.m and the line was a lot fainter. My acu guy says not to pay attention to this as HCG wouldn't drop that fast, it would be that we'd need to see them doubling. Just have to sit tight and dristract myself until tomorrow's beta. 

So, what's everyone else's news?

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh tracey-you'll be fine-they must be used to head cases-I'm the worst !!!!   

Lou Honey-please try to stay positive although I can only imagine how hard that must be xxx So you're having another beta tomorrow-I'm thinking of you and praying for your little bean xxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

just poked my head in and saw your BFP Lou congrats    try not to worry about the bleeding I also bleed when I found out I was pregnant, I actually didn;t think I was pg as it started the day my period was due but it was just spotting that did go red but the real af never started I just spotted for about 10 days. and well now Teagan is 31/2 months old I will keep my fingers crossed for you though   

Sue, Kyla, Nikki, Maddy, ronnie hope you are all well, enjoy your hols Kyla

We are all well and Teagan is blooming and getting really tall for her age and is soooo funny! I saw Ronnie recently and have to say she has such a small bump and looks really well I wish I had stayed that small but I just became so huge!
good luck for your scan next week and keep us informed  

take care all you Barts girls and heres hoping for loads more BFP this year

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girlies

Just popped in at half-time!

Lou - Fingers crossed tomorrow for a good set of beta results.   

Fran - Since I last saw you I've really filled out, so much so that DH thinks my belly button will pop soon!!  

Tracey - Your appt will come round really soon. I assume you've got all your bloods done already?

Serena - What's happened to your post yesterday, has it been deleted 

Nancy - How are you feeling? Got used to the idea yet?

Maddy - This is the scan where they check the details of the baby to make sure s/he is OK. They can also spot what sex it is. 

Change of plan about the scan. Hospital phoned this morning to postpone my scan yet again..this time to 3 July (original date tomorrow!). DH got fed up with being mucked around, so asked me to phone Fetal Medicine Centre, where we had our nuchal scan & we managed to get an appt tomorrow pm.  Will update when we come back.

Hope the score stays the same in the footie!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

2-2!!!

Well we won our group!!!   

Lou hun I am thinking of you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Wow I have missed so much  

Congrats to the bfp's , nice to see some good news here girls.....

Well as for me, I went for my follow up appointment yesterday & saw one of the doctor's that was completely dis-organised in every way   He was jotting things down about my last cycle & put down no pregnancy to which I had to correct him & say that I did have one but I miscarried early!!! I was not impressed as I thought he should know all this! Anyway to cut a long story short, he is insisting that I have a medicated FET as I have an appearance of pcos, & I should be able to start in August      

Ky - just wanted to say have a good holiday if I don't catch up with you before hunni xxxxxx

Hope you are all well & I will catch up with you all soon
hugs & kisses
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Good luck with your beta today hon, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope you are still on that sofa!

Nicky - Hey girlie! Crap that they didnt have the m/c down in their notes. In fairness, when I went for my follow up - they knew all about my EP and were quite good. Yay! Great news that you can start in August. I should be right behind you in September 

Ronnie - Well done on getting a scan today. Cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla hun you're up and about early xxx

Poor you Nik that is totally crap that you had to explain-they should have that down xxx

Lou-keep your feet up-will be thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron

well not had bloods done yet as finished tablets on Sunday to bring on af and i am just waiting for that to arrive then i can have my day 1-3 test (how long for results to come through, do you know?)

hope your well 

Lou - good luck today 

a big   to you all

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning!

Kyla - I woke up at 6 again and made myself go back to sleep. Do you get up at that time nornmally? I hope September comes around soon, Things seem like ages away and then have a habit of sneaking up on you. BTW are you going to Tuscany? I have a guide to Florence shops and food places I wrote up from living there. I can send it to you.

Maddy - sat in bed drinking decaf roobioos(?) When are you doing your op? Was trying to remember from your signature. What does everyone think about doing a page 1 roll call so we all remember where we're all at?

Ronnie - good good luck honey with today's scan.

Nicky -I'm really glad to see you posting again.  sorry you had to explain your history to them. While they can be nice it's worrying that you have to fill them in. My FF who had twins last year had to tell the hospital everytime it was twins right up to the birth. 

Fran - hello! I've kept up with you through my FF Olwen. Glad Teagan doing so well.

Tracey - again, don't worry honey. We're there for you. Come on AF!

Serena and Nancy - How you doing?

I'm sat here worrying about today's beta. Nothing I can do really not to worry other than get it over with. Trying to look on the bright side that even if I haven't managed to hold on to it that it did work first time. 


Have a great day everyone

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Just about to leave for London. Any news?  If not, I've got everything crossed for you.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry girls,
wish I had better news. my beta came in at 23 today. So down from Monday's 108. Was upset at Barts for keeping me waiting until 5.05pm after telling me results would be in at 2pm and then no one answering phones this afternoon.
I think this is me out of the game. I have to go back for another beta on Friday. I'll no doubt be booked in for a follow up appointment and next cycle in Sept. In the meantime, I think I'll go back to Create or ARGC for a second opinion.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Lou I am so sorry for what you have been through over the last few days-I have been thinking of you today and just hoping and praying for a better outcome that this xxx

You and your DH are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Oh honey. Not fair. Not on they made you wait either but at least you know now. It means IVF did work for you though (that's the positive I kept telling myself) and you have a good chance of success next time. Of course it's worth getting a 2nd opinion but it might have just been one of those things. Im so sorry it hasnt worked out for you this time. 
Yes we are going to Tuscany, but down below Siena so I don't think we will make it to Florence. Thanks for the offer though.

Maddy - Yep, I normally catch up on posts in the morning at 6.15 or so, over a bowl of cocoa pops 

Ron - How did your scan go today?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Kyla - I'm feeling a bit better after a bit of a cry with DP in the kitchen. Me doing the crying not him, he's not the type. I know you're right. I'm so happy (if that's the right word) I did the beta on Monday and I knew it had worked. I would never have known if I'd left it to Barts protocol of the peestick today. I know I'm so so lucky that it did work and I did get that BFP. Just have to make sure it sticks next time. I'm going to see Create Health on the 6th of July. Thinking of doing doing it au naturel until my next Barts go comes up. I'll probably go get myself scanned etc to check on my lining. Then there's the 50 quid I have on account at the ARGC, so I thought I might as well go for a chat with them. 

You're going to have a lovely holiday. Sienna and surrounding area is lovely. There are some lovely thermal spas in that area that you ccan go to for free! 

All being well, we'll be cycling together in September.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Oh, Lou, I'm so sorry.     Well, you got a positive and that's a step in the right direction.  Just take it easy now.
It sounds like you're incredibly well organised for all this.  I don't have a clue what I'd do next.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Its a date (September I mean). Thermal spa? Sounds nice, will have to look those up.
Glad you cried it out - often the best way.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I've just read your news & I'm so sorry, hun . I was really hoping to read good news when I came home tonight!

Ronnie
x[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 21:03Girls

Just to let you know that we've had our scan today. Everything went really well & we're having a !!!!!

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Lou - Have been reading your progress and so sorry to hear your news although you've made it one step further than I did in being bfp for a few days. Although I didn't try testing beforehand so I don't really know do I?!   I will think on that next time.. You are being really brave about it all and you have at least moved a step closer - next time it'll work    

Kyla - I've a friend who is living out in Italy near Lucca and have visited her a couple of times but never made it to Sienna so a bit envious of you. I love Italy and I'm sure you'll enjoy it too.

Nicky - They are just cr*p with organisation and paper work at Bart's (and my local Norfolk Clinic). I find it really frustrating. Hopefully they know now and you can move on to your next tx..  

Ronnie - Great news on the scan. It's so nice to be reassured I'm sure.

I'm still annoyed that we can't get in to the Norfolk clinic til 20th July so I don't know when Barts will review my notes and let us try again. I'm still wondering whether it's worth shopping around now I have to pay. Is it worth leaving my current frosties where they are and trying a full cycle again and keep them for a rainy day or is it worth having a go at FET and then thinking about this. I need some advice from you girlies!!

Hi to everyone else on this thread too.
Serena


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya -

Nancy - it's pretending to be organised that keeps me going! Stops people bothering me when I look busy! I'm just desperate to be doing something, rather than my usual state, which is just plain desperate. Not a good look. How are you feeling, hon?

Kyla - I'll look up the details of the spa. DP remembers the name I've forgotten. I've decided I don't want to cry again for a while. Is that a bad thing? Or maybe I want to avoid talking about it to none FF who might ask awkward questions. 

Ronnie - yay! A little boy. Marvelous. That's 50% of the name choosing easier then. So chuffed for you that all fine, too.

Serena - sending you a big hug, sweetie. Personally speaking, if I had to pay I would do a bit of shopping around. You might end up staying at Barts, but equally you might move if you find somewhere that clicks with you. At least if you have a look round and then stay with Barts, you'll feel happier there. I might be tempted to do fresh cycles while you're still producing good eggs. Keep the rest for later or when you feel like giving your body a rest. 6 is a good number though. I'm not going to risk defrosting my two. 

I was actually a bit shocked at the cost of storing them. It hadn't really dawned on me that I would have to pay for something during the process of NHS tx. I really don't have the cash atm, so if the house sale takes longer to go through not sure I can come up with the grand.  Also, when the nurse said to me they'd probably like me to do an FET before another IVF I thought this was cheeky seeing as they're my embies that I'm paying for. I mean, I might like to keep them for later when I'm older.

Been to uni today to talk to a counsellor re my exam worries. I don't really get counselling at uni. I don't really know what to say when they ask me "how are you feeling?" Like, hmm, where shall I start? Well, actually, I'm devastated. You sure you've got time for all of this? 

Hi to everyone. 

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Dont worry about finding the fee right now. Mine we frozen at the start of November and I couldnt afford to pay until March (we moved in October and then Christmas...). They were fine with that. Just want it paid before you do any more tx. Feel free to put your foot down and go for a full IVF again whilst you feel up for it. I didnt mind doing FET first but I was paying anyway. My NHS go was actually my 2nd full IVF go so I was already handing over cash 

Ronnie - Congrats on your boy (Time for a BLUE ticker I think!)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Serena - We had the same dilemna as you about whether to have a fresh tx or have a FET. We went to the Lister with the intention of having a fresh cycle but was talked out by the consultant. He said 'What's the point of having more drugs in your body when you have 2 perfectly good embies which you can use first?' He also said that if the FET wasn't successful, then we would only have wasted 1 month and we could start a new tx the month after. As my AFs were regular, I had natural FET.  I'm really glad we followed his advice cos it saved us about £5k!!!

Ultimately it's a personal choice - do you have problems producing good quality eggs? Is your FSH high? Is your age an issue? 6 frosties is fantastic & if they all thaw successfully, it'll give you 3 go's which would only set you back 3 months if you go natural. Remember you only need one to stick!!

As for shopping around - are you happy at Bart's or do you think there are avenues you'd like to explore but Bart's doesn't do them (did you mention blasts/assisted hatching?) If so, then it's prob best to look around..it maybe that you ended up back at Bart's but at least you investigated other possibilities first. 

Lou - When I had my BFN from my 1st tx, I found it a comfort to go back to work as I didn't have time to brood. But remember to take time out & if you need to cry, don't bottle it up! You sound like you've got a lot on at the moment too..try not to take on too much or it'll end up biting you on the butt.  

Kyla - Done!  

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all well?

Ronnie - awwwwwww lovely little boy, thats great news ..... xxxx

Ky - hope you have a fantastic holiday hunni, hope to catch up with you after you get back xx

Lou - I'm sorry to hear your bad news hunni, I know exactly how you are feeling, but I keep saying to myself at least we know it can work, better luck for us both next time babe xxxx

hello to everyone else & I hope you are all doing well, hope to chat soon
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 22:26WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

It certainly has been quiet on here!!! I've been terrible....but the reports are now done!!! Yippee=feel as though I can now enjoy the last few weeks xxx

Ronnie-a little boy x I am so pleased for you Hun xxx Now you can really start to think of names!!

Kyla-hope you have a great time on your hols xxx

Nicky-how are things with you now Hun x It must be so difficult-you are right to look on the positive side though that hopefully as it did work last time (even though sdaly only for a short while) next time you should be in with an even better chance x

Lou-I know you were in for a repeat beta on friday-I did think of you x I'm really sorry you are having to go through all this xxx

Sun is hiding behind those clouds today girls!!! Hopefully will come out later!!

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

So, how are you all doing? Sun shining with you guys?

Serena - I hope you are feeling better and able to make your decision.

Maddy - yay! reports done! Wanna start on my law revision? 

Sorry, long me post. Just need to get it off my chest.
I really didn't want to come on and have another moan about clinic, but yesterday was another run in that I could have done without. It gets me so cross, because there really are some lovely staff there that I'm so appreciative of. But then there seems to be some nurses and receptionists with a prevailing attitude of them always having to have the last word, always being right, having to make a point that isn't appropriate, always put you in your place. I know that I'm being more delicate this week than most, but I would have thought it natural, working in that environment that they are surrounded by delicate people undergoing treatment.

I was due to go in for the beta yesterday. I admit I didn't muster up the energy to get in there for the same time as I did on Weds, but I wasn't really under the impression time was so urgent to be there at a given time, especially after the bad results. The nurse called me just as I was leaving the house at 12.00 to go to the clinic to tell me she'd been waiting for me. I said I was on my way in and then she started asking me if I'd had too much to do to come in this morning. Like she just had to have the last word. I said after the week I'd had, I hadn't intended getting in early. Same nurse that didn't call me until 5pm on Weds. She said she wouldn't be able to get me my results today and I said that was ok. Then she called me straight back to tell me to come in for the test on Monday and not to come in. I said no, just give me the form and I'll go get it done at the blood test dept if she didn't have time.

When I get there, clinic is empty. I wait for the nurse and she gives me the form. Then she goes on again about not getting the results until Monday. I said I didn't think it mattered now anyway. I asked if I can book my follow up appointment and she starts to say no it would have to wait until Monday. I felt myself about to explode, so I just said "No! There's no point. It's negative. I want to book the appointment". I think I must have looked a bit odd as she asked if I was all right. I said yes. What did she want me to say? "Erm, no actually, I'm feeling crap and you're making it worse."? All the while she was talking to me she could have done my bloods.

Nurse goes away. Receptionists look at me like I'm not wanted. I ask to book in the follow up appointment and they give me the date of...........Sept 12th! So completely contradicting the info given by the nurse on Weds, who had said 6-8 weeks for follow up and tx cycle would come after that with 3 x AF since IVF. So that would have been cycling in Sept.

I then asked them if I could apply for my latest set of notes and again I got the look of derision and told I would have to write in. So I asked if they had a piece of paper and wrote the request there and then for them. You'd have thought I would have asked them to pull out their own teeth for me.

Anyway, I've taken matters into my own hands and booked in to see Tozer at her private clinic on July 3rd! I know this is cheating, but I'm not prepared to wait for them to see me. If I leave it until Sept, I don't think I would cycle again until Nov. I know also there are some of people who are having even longer waits than this. And I'm so so sorry about that and so don't want to appear ungrateful. But if they told me I cycle in September, I'm going to get that cycle in September.

Realised when I'd left the hosp how rubbish I was feeling. Felt angry how with a little more care they could have made my day not ruined it. I had started to feel better and then was all consumed for a good few hours. Had a lovely indian veggie lunch by myself in Soho and started to feel better again. Aaaaaaand breathe.

Now I'm really scared if cycling with them again in case I have issues that they won't address such as lining, low blood flow and that this will happen again. I've booked in to see Create Health again. I'm waiting to hear from the ARGC, but am also wondering about Care in Nottingham.

Sorry sorry for the me post. Tell me if I'm over reacting, I may need a reality check. I just don't want other people to feel hurt in this way when it's not necessary.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou you poor thing  

I am sending you a PM-sorry girls, don't take this the worng way its just I want to mention names and an experience I had at Barts, and don't want it removed xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I too had similar experience & frustrations with the clinic (if you want I can trawl through past emails & give you a link!). The last straw was when they changed the date of my f/u appt just before xmas & put it back by 2 months, just because one of the consultants decided to book a weeks holiday. That was when we changed clinic.

I don't blame you for booking a private appt with Ms Tozer - I think I would have done after the way you were treated. If you're having to pay for tx, then why don't look around & see if you like the look of other clinics. I know a lot of them have open evenings which you can go along to & see what they specialise & generally get the feel of the place & its staff.

Sending you lots of   in the meantime.

Ronnie
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ronnie - I'm sat here thinking I've had a brain wave after reading back through your posts. Maybe I should move my 2 frosties to another clinic for a natural FET? I always thought it risky to defrost if I only had 2 of them. But this worked for you. I need to find a clinic that can help my lining. What does the Lister specialise in?

Maddy - thanks for your message, honey.

Hope you all enjoyed today's sun. I was went with my FF and her lovely twin boys to a bbq for the birthday of some more twins. She says it''s practice for when I get my twins. LOL.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning xxx

Lou sounds as though you have a good plan there Hun-Ron is proof that moving frosties can have the most wonderful outcome xxx Sounds like you had fun yesterday!!

Ron any thoughts on names yet? Can't believe you've just hit that 20 week mark-your pregnancy seems to be going so quickly xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Grrrrr..I've just spent the last 15 minutes replying but the system chucked me out   Let's try again!

Lou - As we only had 2 frosties, when we changed clinics, we wanted to have a fresh tx. However, our consultant persuaded us to have a natural FET instead & said if it didn't work out, we would only have wasted a month & we could have a fresh tx in the following month.  I was a bit apprehensive that neither frosties would survive the thaw but we were really lucky that both made it & one stuck around! 

I was also worried that I'd have a lot of problems of transferring them between clinics. However, I needn't have worried because Bart's recommended a really good courier & between him, the embryologists in Barts & Lister, the transfer went really smoothly. DH is really looking forward to telling Bumpy that he's been travelling across London on the back of a motorbike!!  

As for your lining issue - I too had the same problem & my acu reckoned that was why I had a BFN on my 1st tx. I really feel that acu helped me loads overall.  Have you given alternative medicine (acu/reflex) a thought?

Sounds like you had a busy afternoon surrounded by twinnies! How old are they?

Maddy - There is only one name that we agree on at the moment & it's Sam (only cos all the other names that I like DH knows of someone who he doesn't like!). There are some really nice names around at the moment but because they are so nice, everyone & their missus have already decided to call their children too!   

What names do you girlies like?

Weather's a bit dull today - what's everyone up to?

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to say Ron I really like Matthew!! DH has other ideas though!! I agree it is hard when alot of your friends already have their children, I also like Johnny!!!

Ron you could be starting a trend here-I'm also starting to think about changing clinics-not a great rush for me though as I'm having the surgery first but it does give me sometime to look around and consider other places!!

I have some good news - this is the first month in a very long time I've had a 28 day cycle!!!! Do you think it could be the acu and herbs.....

You're right it is rather dull out there-hoping the sun will break through though!!!

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

I guess the thing would be if I do a natural fet, would this put me a further month behind in waiting for tx to start again at Barts? But then I can always move my embies when and where I like, so might not make a difference if you know what I mean.

Ron - yes I do acu. I see Daniel Elliott and his staff. They specialise in IF issues and lots of my FF go there. I spoke to him after I lost my big clot on the Monday night and he talked me through it. Even suggested which part of the uterus it had come from from the colour. He's really very good. Do I have the opposite prob from you? Did you have too thick a lining? I guess now the thing to look at with other clinics is how long after a fresh cycle can I do natural fet. I've prob missed this one, and prob better as I'm not sure I've had a proper af yet. I think Daniel will probably want me to have a good "clear out" as puts it. But yes, you've given me something to think about. One reason I was trying to bank frosties was even if this whole IVF malarky does work, I thought it good idea to have some 35 year old embies for when/if I go to try for a sibling. 

Sam is a lovely name. I think a lot of FF keep their names close to their chest. But I'm not really like that, I can't keep anything a secret and as I'm not religious or superstitious, I just blurt stuff out! You might think my names are funny but because DP andI have an italian side to our story (DP grew up there from being a little kid and I lived there with him for 4 years) we'd thought italian names: Cosimo for a boy, and Elettra for a girl. Ok, Elettra is probably greek form mythology. And if we stay in the UK it could be a dodgy name for bullying i.e. Electric! See, I told you I was a hippy! Either that or I'm into simple nordic names seeing and seeing as the north of england was invaded by vikings, I think there's a cultural root there. lol. But in the end, it's how names sound to me that I like.  

My FF twins are 7 month boys. The twins we visited were 1 year old. They'd been born very premature so one was very tiny and catching up. Lovely. But I still have nightmares about having twins. I'd have to give up my hippy ideas if I had twins. I wouldn't be able to use a baby sling after  a short time.

Maddy - sorry I didn't reply to your IM yesterday. I started with a migraine last night and went to bed. I think it was the bbq. I caved in and had half a glass of bubbly. I think that tells me I defo shouldn't drink atm.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

No probs Lou xxx I just wanted you to know we have all had similar probelms xxx

Who is Daniel Elliott and where is he based-I'm at the Zhai clinic for acu-not sure if you've heard of it-I'm really happy there but it does cost a fortune-Dr Zhai does herbs as well as acu!!!

Love the names girls xxx I'm totally trad when it comes to names-unfortunately a bit like you Ron all my fav names have been used up by friends and family!!! Oh well!!!

Lou are you still considering create as well as ARGC-they sound like total opposite ends of the spectrum as far as regime goes!! Next week if I can get home early I thought I'd give both a call and see what their waiting lists are like for initial apps and also if they could send me some stuff to look through-I love to read up on these kind of things!!!!

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - I've IM'd you the details of Daniel's clinic. He has a clinic in Harley St so he's well based for supporting treatments in that area, and also has a clinic in Wimbledon. 

Name wise, I'd probably go for super traditional names but probably from way back in history, so traditional from eons ago, so that they sounded odd now! can you tell I'm a contrary mary? I'm not into Wayne and Waynetta or Chardonay! LOL. 

You're right about Create and the ARGC being either end of a the spectrum, but in a way they're similar in that they're not middle of the road and they treat the individual. Create I'm into for the natural IVF which will give the chance to do 3-4 cycles back to back. I'm interested in their theory of the egg that the body selects as being the good egg. Quality vs. quantity. Seeing as I'm unexplained with no apparant issues this looked good. Then the ARGC, if I go the drug route I prefer to be over monitored and have a tailored protocol. They will also prescribe viagra and other more hard to spell drugs for blood flow and lining issues. The other clinic I'm looking at is Care in Nottingham with Dr George Nduke. They as well as the ARGC also do immune tx and Chicago tests. I've heard they're much calmer than the ARGC and less hectic. I think also less expensive. But atm, I'm in my clutching at straws phase where I'd consider anything.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - My lining was too thin (it was too thick at d/r & I think it went completely the other way!). My acu was recommended by Fran, another girl on this site who got pg naturally through acu & homeopathy. My acu used to ask me the colour of my AF & whether I had any clots etc..it was quite funny to be reporting really personal details to a virtual stranger! I've heard of Daniel Elliott - he's got a good reputation with a huge following of girls on this site. How long have you been with him now?  It's a good idea to clear out all the old lining first before building up a new one. At least you've got a few months to get yourself back in tip top condition ready for the next tx, fresh or FET.

If you move your frosties & have a natural FET somewhere else, would you want to go back to Barts? 

ARGC is super expensive although you are monitored on a daily basis.  I've also heard that their clinic is manic & sometimes you have to wait up to 2 hours just for a 5 minute scan. Also, they're prob one of the most expensive clinics in this country but they get results (but if your FSH is above 10, then forget it!)

Your friends twins sound great - at 7 months you can still cuddle them & make a real fuss of them. I would have loved to have twins - just think..no more worries about having another..just get it over & done with! 

Cosimo is nice..that's the name of Nigella Lawson's son, isn't it? Elettra would def be teased over here! I also like Aiden (After Sex in the City!) & Julian (Julian McMahon..mmmm!) so I guess I'm fairly traditional too..no Courtenay or Kylie for me either! I wonder how many Chantelle's & Preston's we're going to be seeing in the next year of so

Maddy - Well done for having a 28 day cycle!!!! It might be due to acu. I think acu is marvellous..even DH is a convert (and he is needle phobic!), esp when his boys increased by more than 3 folds after just having a couple of sessions!!

What did you think of the Lister? Are you having surgery on the NHS? If so, when's it likely to be?

I like Matt!

Do you think we'll win today?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I reaslly hope we win-I am really into this football fever!!!

I really liked the Lister-the guy I saw was really honest about the stats with the immune stuff-said basically it is un proven because of the small group they have to use in trials! I may go back there-to be honest i really don't know what to do next-obviously the surgery is first-10th August, yes it's NHS and Barts are doing it for me. There'sa niggle in me that can't ignore the ARGC success rates-I just don't want to regret anything...

Lou didn't get that IM!! Do you know I'm now wondering if I should change acu too!!! Need to get a grip here!!!

xxxx[br]Posted on: 25/06/06, 14:33Really like Julian too!!!
Ron you are so right about twins-a dream come true I say!!!!

Which reminds me I wonder how Callie is getting on xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I really liked the Lister too, even before the FET. We saw them about 3.5 years ago & felt really comfortable there. Everyone is nice, from reception staff, scanner to consultants. Also whilst we were there for the FET, we also felt relaxed there, it was a totally different experience from Barts. You still have a few months to mull things over & decide what to do after your surgery.  How long do you reckon it'll take for you to recover?

Cally is doing fine. She has her 20 week scan soon. 

Well, we're through to the next round but thought until we scored, the game was very flat. Not sure whether having Rooney up front on his own worked. 

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

At least we're through!!!

Wow can hardly believe Cally is about to have her 20 week scan-is she finding out the sex too? you're due datesmust be fairly close together-give her my love Ron xxx


----------



## apple1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Not posted on this thread before, but wonder if anyone can help me? I had my follow up appt today with Mr Al Schwarf after my 3rd failed ICSI attempt (unexplained).  He now says that he wants to perform a hysteroscopy, before any further treatment.  It was only when I got home and spoke to my DH on phone (he is away working in France) that I realise I should have asked if I will have to pay for this? Doh!   I am wondering will it come under my previous proceedure price? 

Any help/experience with similar to this would be much appreciated.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Apple - sorry I've no idea about your funding question. Sorry to not be of help. I would have thought it would be classed as an operation i.e. diagnostic rather than fertility treatment though. Hope so for your sake. Welcome to the thread! and good luck.

Girls I'm thrashing around wondering which clinic to see as a 2nd opinion. Maddy I think I'm in the same boat as you love on this one. Just want to be doing something. I'd go to a week of consultations if I could! So far it's: Lister, ARGC, Care Notts, Create, UCH, Barts... aggghhh!

How are the rest of you girls? been a bit quiet last few days?

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls.  Just thought I'd let you know I'm still following the thread.  Been soooooooo tired the past week, but I'm not complaining. (ok, maybe a bit   ) 

Lou & Maddy - What a hard decision, where to go next.  For what it's worth, if I lived in London and didn't have to worry about being at work every day, I would go to ARGC next.  Their results are hard to ignore, even though they seem to screen their clients a bit.  The only thing that put me off seeing them first (while on the NHS waiting list for Barts) was the fact you have to go in for a blood test almost every day.  To be honest, I was thinking I'd probably stay with Barts for the 2nd go.  I think they are meant to be clinically one of the better clinics, since they're a teaching hospital & draw higher "quality" staff.  It's the admin & bureacracy that seems to be the biggest problem there.  I noticed several doctors at other clinics actually trained at Barts.  
Anyway, I hope once you meet with a few of the other clinics, things become easier for you to choose.

Hey Ronnie - a boy, that's great!  We will definitely find out the sex, if we get the chance.  As for names, there seem to be a lot of kids named "Max" around now, but it's pretty cute.  We chose a boy's name a couple of years ago (Finn), but stupid Julia Roberts went & used the name for her son (kind of - Phinneas).  Maybe nobody's paying much attention to him now, but just wait until her offspring rebels in his teens and makes an international mockery of the good name Finn.  I'm not bitter.  Would've liked to use the grandfather's names, but Kevin Roy?  Ugh!  Maybe that's an idea for you - the grandfather's names?  

Hi Apple - sorry, I can't help on your question either.  Best ring the clinic and ask.  Good luck with the op.

Well, my brother's family of four arrive on Thursday, and I've been too exhausted to clean my house properly.  I'm wondering if I've got twins, since I seem to be tired so early on.  My scan is next week, so we shall see!  Anyway, will be fun to play with my neice (9) and nephew (7) while they're here for the week.  

That's my catch-up session done.  Hi to everyone else staying quiet out there.  

XO,
Nancy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello girlies,

Nancy - ooo, twinnies? Imagine that! Did you do beta tests yet? I wouldn't have resisted not to. 

Sorry it's short and sweet. Just popped in because I'm soooooooo excited that my appointment came through for the ARGC and it's tomorrow!!!!

Hope you all having sunny day.

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I was quite happy to discover this thread, I also went to Barts and did my ET in March but unfortunately, I miscarried at 13 weeks on 11th June 2006 and the next day, I called Barts from the hospital, they did not offer me any tests at all and said I should receive an appointment to come see the doctor in 2 months time. I have not received any letter and will probably need to chase up based on Lou email of September appointment.

It was my first IVF and it was after transfer that I dicovered this website. It really has been a blessing to have had the opportunity to share this with other people who understand what you are going through.

I do wish everyone the best of luck in the TTC . 

Love
Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Emu,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  
Welcome to the thread. I hope we can offer some support. Re getting your appointment. Do chase them. I had this happen to me in Jan where I was waiting for the letter and it never came. When I called them they allocated me an appointment asif I'd not been waiting already and it was ages. If you don't get any joy with reception, maybe give the consultant's secretary a call. Who are you with?
In Jan I ended up writing to the chief executive! Hope yours is easier to sort.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Emu-welcome to the thread-sorry to read what you have been through xxx

Lou-just a quickie Hun-good luck at ARGC tomorrow-are you seeing Mr T himself? I have decided I'm going to call in there and at Daniel Elliott when I go up for my next Zhai appointment (Week after next) xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Lou and Maddy,

I think I was with Al-shawaf but I was so much looking up to the doctors and what they were doing that that I did not take too much notice of what their names were. I am so different now. At the beginning I saw Ms Tozer and then Nigel perks but once the treatment started I went into a trance and only came out of it after EC and complications.

I am definitely going to call tomorrow.


Love
Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - I've no idea who I'll be seeing. I think it not likely to be Mr T. but I'm told that the other drs are v. nice too. 

Emu - hope you get your appointment sorted out.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

sorry to barge in (AGAIN) its just that my appointment @ Barts is 3.5 weeks away (  ) and i am starting to get nervous BUT excited just wanted some reassurance really, i know i am going to be there all day but just wondered as i have to have tests as well as dh how long before results come back its just that i go on holiday a week after and am hoping this should all work out well

i also never come on when i should and have just taken tablets to bring   on which it did and i had first blood test at my doc Friday but do you have to come on (au natural) for IVF or does it not matter if it has to be brought on (sorry to go on and apologies if i am rambling   )

Thanks girls


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lou - How did you get on at the ARGC? What were they like? 

Nancy - I was soooooooooo tired for the 1st 12 weeks, then the energy gradually came back. Sleep/rest as much as you can..it'll pass soon!!!! When's your next scan? I'd liked to have used my Dad's name too but he was Alan Roy..not exactly popular at the moment!!! Paul's grandad was called Jack so we may use that as a middle name. 

Emu - I'm sorry to hear about your loss too. I agree with what the others have said already - chase them until you get an appt..the more you phone them, the more likely you'll get one sooner. 

Apple - Welcome..sorry but I don't know the answer to your question either.  Have you phoned them & asked (that's if you can get through!!)

Tracey - Not long till your appt! If you have the tests done separately either at your GP or PCT, then you won't have to hang around for as long.  DH will be sent to have his SA almost as soon as you arrive.  The result will come through in about an hour's time. Then you'll have a chat with the head nurse about the results & she'll let you know when you'll start tx.  In the pm you'll have your scan, then you'll wait & see  a consultant who will confirm the results etc. Good luck

Maddy - You OK hun?

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi 

They do ask some awkward questions and I had to bite my lip to stop me saying something catty.

The question back to me from the receptionist at Bart's was do you know why you have not been sent your appointment yet? She then checked the screen and is going to read my notes and call be back tomorrow. 

Hopefully I get a response soon. 

Tracey- Mine took an awful long time. My experience was I came in and met with Amanda in August 05 and was sent off to do a series of test day 3 and day 21 and scan and then the follow up appointment was with Nigel Perks in October 05 and confirmed to go for IVF and then the information session in February 06, then TX in Feb/Mar.

Lou - Interesting to hear how it went in ARGC.

Nancy - Congrats and keep the positive vibes going   

Best wishes to everyone


Love Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Long one from me on today's argc appt in case any of my waffle is useful to anyone. Probably not!! LOL.

Well today has certainly given me more to think about. I now have plan a, b, c, d, e... all based on different possible configurations of timing, treatments, clinics, half this, half that and half a dozen of another. Yes, i'm into the world of immune testing. 

Appointment went well. I was in there an 3/4 of an hour I think. No queing as it was empty when we arrived. There was a lady dr and another male dr to see us. Both very nice. They want me to do immune testing because I'm 5 years in and unexplained, also with the recent miscarriage. They said that you only need to leave 1 clear period between treatments (so not the 3 months!) that drugs are out of your system after 6 weeks. They would want me to do the monitoring cycle as is the norm there, also a hysteroscopy because of the failed IVF.

As for the proposed protocol they said I'd probably be better on a flare than the long protocol given my highish FSH. They also now always now aim for blasts if they can. They thought my 8 eggs result could be improved on.

Now I have to decide what to do. I think I'm going to do immune testing before my next NHS cycle. I may go for the whole monitored cycle at the ARGC which would include a couple of extra scans and the hysteroscopy. Only trouble is, I can see them asking me to repeat this if I go back to them after a failed cycle with Barts. But I don't know this yet. The reason I'm thinking of doing the immune testing with them is that I've already paid the consultation fee and the tests they run will be accepted in other clinics. I could organise testing with the same Chicago place they use, but I get the feeling there isn't going to be much cost difference. At least this way it's all going to be under one roof.

The next step will be to see how I can use these test results alongside my NHS treatment. If at all.

All in all I want to go there and if I didn't have my nhs go in front of me and I wasn't currently poor  I'd jump at it. So not sure this is a good thing for my frame of mind?? Good thing is DP is all up for getting the tests done and spending money (when we make some that is!).

Ramble ramble.

Tracey - good luck with everything. My advice is keep pushing so you get to have your tx as quick as possible.

Emu - biting lip is what I find myself doing too. Keep on it.It makes me cross to see how long people have to wait for tx. There's no good reason medically to spin it out so long. 

Hello to everyone. If anyone has any thoughts on immune testing....

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for all our replies

Ron - i have had my hormones level tested at my gp but need other bloods done at Barts, are nurses/docs nice there, i am getting nervous now gawd knows what i'll be like on the day   


tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - Drs and nurses are nice. Try not to worry sweetie.

Lou
x[br]Posted on: 30 June 2006, 10:32:25Well, I've just had a little shock.  I rang the guy at the hackney PCT re funding options and he dropped the bombshell that they're not offering 2 funded goes as previously agreed. So that's it. I'm done at Barts. Nice of the PCT to let us all know. I only contacted him a couple of months ago and he confirmed it was 2 goes. Now I don't know what to do about my appointment on Monday. Not much use unless they're able to offer me any further diagnostic tx. Do they do hysteroscopy?

Lou
x


----------



## apple1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lou,

Don't know if this helps you with your decision making, but yes, Barts do hysteroscopy, as I have just been booked in for one! Long wait though..October. The waiting is so very frustrating........

Apple


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Had my ERPC today and sent home to sleep it off. Rested but still a bit weak.


I will spend some time just looking after me and try not to think too much about ttc. having said that, I find myself addicted  to FF so I need to try to tear myself away as I spend a long time reading. All useful information.

Lou - I am also living in hackney and it will be useful to get the phone number of the guy at hackney PCT that you refer to I was not able to find this and will like to get in touch with them. Please pm me.

Tracey-The Nurses and Doctors are nice. With the benefit of hindsight its good to go prepared. Good luck with you visit.

Hope everyone is enjoying the warm weather.

Love Emu.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Girls! Im back!  Stressful old day though - mum's car broke down on the sliproad from Gatwick and the AA took two hours to reach us. The chap was lovely though and followed us the whole way home to make sure we were okay. Long day. Then got home in time to see England go out of the cup. 
However, holiday was fab,Im a great colour and nicely rested...

Lou -  Grr, sounds like you got totally mucked about the other day, I certainly don't blame you for wanting to look elsewhere. I've always been quite a fan of Barts but I'm shocked they can be so damn stupid and insensitive like that. You're right - going elsewhere certainly worked wonders for Ronnie. I will probably do my FET there (as Ive mostly paid for it now) but if we have to do fresh again, Ive looked into the Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells.
I was reading your post, wondering how come you got two goes (when I got 3 IUI & 1 IVF) on the NHS and then saw they had changed their minds! Ugh! So, I guess a large chunk of your choice is removed now. How annoying.

Nicky- Definately have to catch up honey (and I can show off my tan)  Hope things are going okay for you now.

Ron - I like the name Sam. DH & I have rarely agreed on boy's names so we must have a girl  I like older names (like Sam or Luke or Rebecca etc...) I have grown up with an unusal name and it gets very boring spelling it for people all the time. Had to LOL at Lou's suggestion of Chardonnay - who would be that cruel

I'm going to try to get in an see my Dr tomorrow as I think my cyst from December has come back. My last three O's and AF's have been just awful and the AF I had whilst I was away had me dobling over so I think it is time to have a chat to someone about it. That;s if I can get in of course!

Just uploading my photos - here is my link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/Kyla_Gunter


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Seem to have been rushed off my feet lately and now we're out of the world cup there will be more time I'm sure...   

Ronnie - Thanx for the advice as to the dilemma of FET vs fresh IVF. Have a gut feeling to try Bart's for 1 lot of FET then see how we feel after that. How much did it cost to courier your embies from one clinic to another? Why did you move to Lister? Do they do natural FET at Bart's? 

Nicky - I'm still here even though I don't always get a time to reply. Been thinking about you and hope you are getting on okay.

Kyla - Glad you had good hols. Back afresh and raring to go I hope. Hope you manage to get in to see the doc about your suspected cyst soon.

Lou - I really know how you're feeling. My mind is swimming with the next options and the decisions that need to be made. I know you are looking at several different clinics including a Nottingham one. This interests me because I'm in Norfolk and feel restricted by the clinics in my area. How do you propose going to the Nottingham one if you are based in London? Can you tell me what the immune test and chicago test would tell you as I don't know what they are? I'm interested in how you get on with all these clinics as well! 

Nancy - Food for thought on Bart's being one of the top clinics & training staff. Glad you are feeling okay and post now and again so we know you are okay.. 

Maddy - Now the reports are done, how are you doing?

Tracey - You normally just start ivf on day2 or day21 of your cycle so you do have to have one before you start but after that your own cycle is suppressed so the drugs take over.. Don't worry I'm sure it will come together fine. 

Emu - So sorry to hear of your loss. Definitely rest up to recover but like the rest of us you won't be able to help yourself in thinking about your next move..

Apple - Hope you have been able to get an answer to your question.

I've had a welcome pack from Bourn Hall and we are booked in for an open day there on 5th August. I also went into the Clinic in Norwich early one morning as wasn't happy about long wait for follow up. One of the nurses said that that was normal procedure just to book a followup but then went on to say I should ring on the first day of my first period after ivf so I could get my bloods checked so wouldn't have known that unless I had gone in!! Feel I've made a bit of progress but would like to understand more about any other tests I can have beforehand and other options of tx. 

How do you test your egg reserve for example?

Hi to everyone else..

Serena


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Test Post: thought I would see what worked, seeing as the site has been down. A note said this was an older back-up so the last 2-3 weeks stuff is missing. Just glad to see it back!!! 

Missed you all - how you doing?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girls

I've only just managed to get back in!!

Hope you're all OK..missed you all.

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

hip hip hooray we are back     i can't tell you how much how have missed FF, felt like i had lost an arm

anyway due to some naughty and nasty people hacking in we have lost alot of posts so not really sure where everyone is at  

update from me: i had my inital consultation for ivf last Tuesday, it went well had different tests and DH had SA and cons said     is excellent which is great, so anyway we have to go back for an info session on the 23rd and also collect medication so hopefully will be able to start beginning of sept once AF has arrived. i have to take tablets to bring    on BUT i am going on     tomorrow so can't start them until i am back

hope your all ok and will catch up soon

Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Its been a while!!!!

I'm glad we are all up and running again. I hope you are all well?

Can someone just confirm with me that in general we ovulate about a week before our af?? Its just that I went to see my GP on monday & got the results back on my day 21 bloods & she said they were very low   & I said "what does that mean"? She then said that I'm not ovulating    To which I nearly had a heart attack!! But she went on to say that I'm not to worry as my af's are all over the place & progesterone testing is usually done a week before af arrives, which is hard to pin point for me   So she thinks they requested it too early under my circumstances?? Does that sound right to any of you girls??

Hope to chat soon
lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - The CD21 tests are meant to be one week after O and one week before AF (if you have a standard 28 days cycle, Oing on CD14 - who has that) I think you have much longer cycles so probably dont O until well after the norm. Dont worry too much. Just means they might do a medicated FET cycle for you.

My update:
DH & I are going to transfer our embies to a local clinic (Nicky is looking at it too). I called Barts and it's £10 to get your notes - both DH & I have to sign a letter requesting a copy. GP has referred me to the Esperance (Sussex Downs now) last week but haven't heard from them yet. My appointment with the GYN to check out my Endo situation is 29th August.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Ky Hunni,

Thanks for your reply, I get so confused with all this ovulating business & progesterone testing    I have e-mailed esperance a couple of questions also & they are very quick at answering all queries. I have now decided that I'm going a head with transferring my embies down here & told the fertility nurse at Esperance that I will be in contact soon to make an appointment to see Mr Chui. I feel really positive now about the whole thing, less stressed, thank god  

We really need to do lunch hun & have a proper gossip??

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello Barts Girlies

I didn't know how much I am addicted to FF until it wasn't available. It's taking me ages to read all the posts so I just wanted to say hello and send love to you all.

ginger xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Feeling much better now and can see some light to all my probs - thanks for offering to help but I needed the experts. Yes I am seeing a shrink 

So where am I at - well I'm still doing my reflex and that has brought up some interesting stuff - which I have been off being tested and investigated for. I have a slight thyroid prob - the debate continues whether it should be treated, sinus's which maybe part of the cause of my migraine and my hormones are all over the place. But she is improving me - and my right foot two weeks of the month is almost normal !

I am now trying to arrange a appt with a kinesioligist - to see if they can help - it's possible my migraine and sinus's are allergy related. I had been tested years ago and cats were my prob. 

I stopped the acu cos myself, DH and friend couldn't see any improvement even tho acu guy was insisting that there was.

As for tx - well I thought I was ready to go again with a FET in July - but various events happened that stopped me - so am considering August - but have been advised that I may not be mentally ready yet - so keeping an open mind.

I have been told that it costs £120 to courier your embies down from Barts to Tun Wells - so bear that in mind girls for going to the Esperance. Or your DH can collect them for you. Also check if the Esperance will take all the embies in one go for storage - the Nuffield have refused so I have to decide how many to transfer and take the risk that I may waste a month.

By chance I came across this place http://www.sussexmedicalchambers.co.uk/departments/gynaecology/ which is a Sat clinic with London Bridge.

Take care all and I will be back soon - promise.

Sue [br]: 2/08/06, 08:52Oops back already - um thyroid - this maybe relevant to PCOS and Endo girls - Have you had the whole thyroid set of tests? not just antibodies but TSH, T4 and T3?

Thyroid probs are more common in girls that have these conditions as they are related, esp PCOS they list as one of the symptoms.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Sue - Glad to have you back. You sound so much better. Is Andy back home yet?

Nicky & Kyla - Good luck with your appts with Mr Chui.

Tracy - Glad to hear your appt at Barts went well. Not long now till you start your tx.

Ginger - How are you keeping?

How's everyone else?

Been to an appt with my consultant this morning. Because I had a myomectomy in 2003 to remove some fibroids, he will be performing a C Section the 1 November!!!

Take care 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I am back after 10 days away in sunny Cornwall!!! Feeling refreshed but now starting to panic about next week   

Am in on Wednesday for the lap-will definitely be in over night which is scaring me-just because its London and not near home!! Silly I know but just can't get my head around it!! Have to take picolax on Tuesday and been told to sdtay close to a toilet...LOVELY!!!!

Sue Hun-so good to see you back xxxx Intersting about the thyroid-I have endo and PCO but not PCOS-does that make sense-its bizarre how the more you go through these investigations the more they find!! I sam a kinesiologist-think I may even have sent you a link to the site-ask away if you want to know anything xxx

Ron-so the big day for you will be November 1st!!! How are you keeping-I knwo its been a while since I've been on here-suddenly you're ticker is getting close to a 2 figure number!!!! I can remember when we got married I had a wedding countdown once it got below 100 the days seemed to go so fast!!

Hi to everyone else xxx

Can you believe it's 12.00 and I am still in my PJs!!!!! Have done some ironing though!!!!

Best get dressed I am out to be a lady who lunches soon     

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Bet the weather was gorgeous in Cornwall..glad you had a lovely time. Where about did you stay?

Ooo..good luck next Wednesday..I hate staying in hospital, no matter whether it's close to home or not..at least you know you'll be out the next day & the procedure will all be done.  

My actual due date is 11 Nov as per the ticker but they're cutting me open 10 days earlier, so in effect I only have 91 days to go..eeek!!!!!

Hope you had a good lunch..we're on the 2nd week of our fortnight off & went to lunch at a golf club with the ILs..I think if you added all the ages of the people there in the restaurant, it would have hit 4 figures!  

Speak soon

Ron
xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  Missed you all.  

Maddie - good luck next week!  I ended up having to stay overnight after my lap & dye, although it was supposed to be out-patient.  I was really glad I stayed, because I fainted & remained really woozy after the anaesthetic.  I'd rather have doctors looking after me than my husband, at times like that!  Just get loads of rest and enjoy the extra attention.

Ron - Wow, an actual due date!  Pretty cool.  So is it Mr Howell himself who will do your C-section?

Sue - Good luck with your next steps.  I can imagine it's very difficult to mentally prepare yourself, but it sounds like you're doing the right thing seeking expert help to guide you through this.
Re' the Sussex Medical Chambers link you posted, I saw Dr. Ogueh privately while on the waiting list for IUI/IVF.  He did my lap & dye and my Clomid cycles.  If anyone wants my opinion, drop me a note.  

Hi to everyone else!  Good to hear everyone's progressing. 

My update:
My nuchal scan is next week, 11 Aug, so we'll see how the bambinos are doing & finally start telling the world our news, hopefully.  Also seeing the midwife again to get "booked in", although apparently I won't be seeing much of the midwives; instead I'll see a team of doctors (a whole team!) to monitor the twins.  Fatigue & nausea finally subsided in the past week, so I'm able to get out & about again - hoorah. Tummy is definitely protruding now, so I don't know how long I can keep this a secret at work.  So far, so good!

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I got my info-pack from the Esperance today. They gave us an appointment of 31st August but I can't make that as there will be too many people are away from work. Have sent an email asking to rebook for 11/12th Sept (when DH & I are both off work) so will see what they say tomorrow.
Also, they wanted Tom to do an SA but seeing as we are looking at FET and not IVF right now it seems a waste of money. His were always good anyway. Have lots of forms to fill in, and must remember to write my letter to Barts asking to send my notes. 
If we ge the apt for 11th Sept then I would have thought we wouldbe doing FET at the end of October, all being well... 

Ron - Wow, an Due Date!   91 days will race by I'm sure. 

Sue - Lovely to hear from you. Always best to go to the experts, I know I only saw a therapist instead of a shrink but it helped me sort my head out. 
£120 sounds about right - I was thinking something like that. To be honest, I would rather drive up and collect them with DH if we can. I'll see how he feels about it. If we can do it one Saturday it wouldn't be so bad and would save us a good £100 (I think the clinic will lend us a canister for a security deposit).

Nancy - Good luck with the nuchal scan. I think after that you can let the secret out 

Maddy - Glad you had a good time in Cornwall. Will be thinking of you when you have your LAP next week.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ky ~ wow you got your info pack already?? That was quick!! & they got you an appointment already? Have you had the referral from your GP then hun? I may give them a call tomorrow to see if I can get in for a consultation, I sorted out the final costs with Bart's & how much I need to pay them..... I dunno its all paying out isn't it? I hope they don't suggest that Jamie does a SA also, as he always had good swimmers    & as you said we are only having FET not the full IVF cycle? I will have to enquire about that..... What you up to at the weekend hun? Fancy popping round for a cuppa & catch up? If your not too busy??

I hope everyone else is well, love to you all

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Nicky - Would love to. When are you free? I can bring my pack and show you too!
I called the GP last week (Tuesday I think) and got the apt today for three week's time, so pretty darn quick 
I'm the same with Tom - his count is very good (he's so proud) so hoping we won't need one as he won't be needed for a while 
Do you want to come to mine or vice versa, Im easy. Saturday afternoon is best though...


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Its good to see that fertility friend is back online. I did suspect that I was getting addicted to it but did not realise how much until it was offline and it felt like I was lost or lost something.

Will reply to personals later.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Emu.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Nancy - I can't believe how quickly it's gone for you already to be so close to your nuchal scan! Where are you having your's? Pleased to hear your energy level is back up.

Mr Howell (who is a really nice man..very immaculately dressed, DH thought as well!!) said if he does the C section, he'll give me a neater scar as the one I've got already from the myomectomy is a bit lumpy!!!! MW told me last week that he'll only do the op if I'm deemed as high risk..eek! 

Kyla - I used a courier to transport our frosties - can give you the name if you need. He was recommended to me by Bart's & he cost £45 + VAT.  It really saved me the hassle having someone else taking care of the transportation.

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - whether you use a courier or yourselves depends on whether the Esperance will store them - if like the Nuffield they won't it means you have the stress of getting there and back around the time you need them - and you might not feel up to that.

You will also have some forms to sign beforehand.  Ron and I would recommend you try to get Shaun to do the transfer from Barts end.

Nancy - Plsd to see all is still well for your 2,  I was surprised to see you are up to 11 wks - gosh time does go - which I guess is a point for Ron to note.

Yes my Dh is home - from Canada - apparently it's only for about 5 wks cos he's due to go again.  It will make a change for him to stop my tx.    The builders are here and they should be finished in 4-6 wks.

Hope the day is a good one.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - The Esperance do store them, £110 a year. Mmm, Shaun was the nice embryologist wasn't he? Will definatley bear that in mind when we sort that out.

Ron - Oh yes please. Won't be doing that until the end of Sept probably but definatley give me the number 

Got the appointment booked in - 9am on Thursday 14th Sept. First day off both DH & I could manage  They also agreed no SA needed so that's good.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Good about the new appt & no SA for DH!! The courier I used is called Kynisi & the main bloke is called Kosta (I'll forward his email address when I'm back at work next week). He is an absolute gem & Shaun in Barts arranged it from that end & he liaised with the embrylogist who he knew at the Lister. Between the 3 of them, they made my life so much easier - you really don't need the extra hassle when you're in the middle of an FET.

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - That would be great thanks. Im hoping to get them transferred before we even start the FET cycle so I wont have to worry about it.

TGIF!!! Off to the gym tonight to work off the chocolate buttons I had this afternoon.


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

It's so nice to have you back! I thought it was me, not being able to get on the site at all. Whoever wants to hack into this type of website.  

Kyla/Nicky - Wow - great to hear you two are moving forward with your new clinic? You won't up and leave us will you? Good luck with the transfer of eggs. I agree with Ron, courier sounds a lot less stressful option.

Sue - So nice to hear from you and you sound in a much better frame of mind which is a great leap forward. Hope you get your migraine and hormone probs sorted with whatever method suits you.

Ron - Wow a dday date! Must feel strange to know the date your bean will be brought into this world already? What star sign will they be - is that Sagittarius? Glad you are doing okay..

Nancy - Good luck with your nuchal scan. Time flies doesn't it?!

Maddy - Good luck with your lap. You're in good hands even if you're staying in. Hope you've managed to get your head around it by now.

Tracey - Glad all the tests went okay and good luck with IVF in September.

Just had my progesterone levels checked as prep for FET in September. Must have been low as the clinic have advised that I will be on drugs rather than having a natural cycle for the FET. Now I know, at least I know what to expect. Have a followup next week on the 10th to organise it all.

Really missed you all so nice to have you back. We so take the internet for granted don't we?
Anybody heard from Lou? I'll email her to see if she's realised ff site is back..

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend.
Serena


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls I'm really starting to get nervous-don't think I'm going to need that bowel prep   Aaargh!!!

Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barties,

Sorry I've been slow at getting back on board. 
How have you all been?
I'm off to catch up on the posts.
I'm fine. Bricking it over my house sale taking longer than I thought (I'm a property developer). So I don't have cash to start tx until I get paid. Hopefully will resolve itself next week. Not going back to Barts unless I get  NHS tx. 


Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls

Serena - You might be the last one of us cycling at Barts now  Not long until you get started.

Maddy - Good luck for Tuesday. Actually you are still at Barts arent you? Im such a scatter brain. I hope its okay that we all stick together like we have been, even though we have now spread out somewhat. Maybe we should have a new name?

Lou - Hope the house sells quickly. I had forgotten that is what you do! Nicky & I are not going back to Barts either. There is a clinic close to where we live that we can move our embies to.
Sue has also defected (  ) to a clinic is Tunbridge Wells I think.

Nicky - Lovely to see you yesterday, thanks for coming over. Did you have a nice time at the BBQ?
I still havent called Lucie, but Im trying to work up the nerve.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes you're right I am still at Barts!!!

Definitely time for a new name...any suggestions girls

How about "Together through it all" We definitely have been xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

hope the w/e was a good one - it got humid v. quickly yesterday and now there's rain.

Lou - I sympathise - I too am a property developer (well has been), we couldn't sell so I remortgaged to get the cash I needed for tx and am making more changes to the place - currently have bang, bang over my head.

Maddy - good luck for the Lap - I know that nervous feeling, you have to think it will be worth it and what's it all for.  I think the biggest prob to get your head round is the fact you walk in feeling "fine?" and knowing you are going to walk out feeling a darn sight worse.  Trust me staying over night is a really good idea, you feel so much better for it without the journey.


Serena - v. perceptive of you to notice my mind frame - considering your've only seen a tiny bit.

I think a name change maybe a good idea - stops us "lingerers" from not feeling so bad about hanging on with the Barties.  "Deserters" seems apt too.

As Kyla v. nicely put it I have defected to Tun Wells, mainly for my DH's sanity.  Was considering doing a FET this month altho, the advise was not too.  But now my DH has pointed out that may not be a good idea cos I will be home alone in Sept when I get the result.

Hi to everyone else - another week.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOOH!!!  

Am now officially resident in the bathroom

xxxx

 

[br]: 7/08/06, 15:01I think its starting to slow down...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maddy - Oooo...hang in there!! Sending you lots of   & good luck for Wednesday.

Serena - Can't believe it's FET time already.  Good luck hun.. 

Bumpy will be a Scorpio.

Lou - Good luck with your house sale too.

Sue - I agree with DH - you need him to be there with you during tx. Maybe it's another sign?? 

Hope the builder is cracking on with the house.

Dinner beckons

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - yes for whatever reason I think it is another sign - also is a sign that I probably won't be able to start the next one for Sept/Oct too.  What we all want to know is what are the signs for?

Usually when you hope to buy the house you love and can't live without having and then you loose it and another one comes along it turns out for the better for whatever reason so hoppefully a similar sign.  

Great milestones were turned in house terms today - wall came down and looks so much better and move roof went on.    I now realise why it didn't sell - I hadn't finished  

Maddy - why are you bathroom bound - I never have been  

Scorpio eh - they are supposed to be my love match - so that's a good sign.

B&Q beckons.

Have a good eve


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I'm a firm believer of signs. We had our car stolen back in Feb 99 & DH was devastated as it was his baby..bought another car a month later. In June we found out my Dad had C & he lived in County Durham (up north!). If we still had the old car, we wouldn't have made it up there at all because it would have conked out halfway up the motorway. 

By the way, I also love Sleepless in Seattle!!!

Great news about the house.  

Maddy is bathroom bound cos doc gave her some Picolax!  

I thought you were having a BBQ..not going to B&Q!  

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Glad we're online again! Can't remember when I last posted (think it was after my follow-up appt in July). Since then I've had my aqua scan (very unpleasant) which showed several very small fibroids and one slightly bigger one which is just touching the womb wall (not impacting it). I'm off to Barts tomorrow for the pre-op appt for my hysteroscopy - hopefully they'll let me know whether they're going to do anything about the fibroid when I have the op in Sept. Bumped into the cons who I had the follow-up appt with as I was leaving after the aqua scan and he remembered me and asked how it had gone. Was quite impressed about that! All being well I should be able to have another cycle in Oct/Nov but I guess it depends on how the hysteroscopy goes.

We've just come back from a Rhythm & Blues Festival near Bedford which I really enjoyed. Very relaxing and the weather was great too.  Difficult going back to work this morning. In fact, I was so sleepy that I locked DP in the house when I set off for work (he normally goes before me but was having a lie-in today). His door keys were in the car so he couldn't get out! Luckily we had some spare keys in the house - very funny though!

Hope you are all doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie, Same thing happened to me once - DH locked me in but my keys were in the porch (also locked). He had to come out of a meeting and drive home and let me out. Work were not impressed!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

The courier's details are below:

KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS  LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo  + Clinical Focus
3 Flag House, Brunswick Court
London SE1 3LH
England - United Kingdom
T: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0001
F: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0003
M: + 44 (0)7956 238 260

[email protected]

Ronnie


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

How are you all doing? I hope you are all well??

Ronnie ~ I think I will take them details down for the courier too as I'm needing to transfer mine too round about the same time as Kyla.... We may even get them transferred together??  Hope you are well, hows the bump? Getting lots of movement?

Sorry its a short one girls, you wouldn't expect anything more form me lately  
Anyway take care all, lots of love to you all

nicky xxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick update from me. Had my pre-op appt on Tues - just did blood pressure/blood tests/height and weight (must lay off the cakes!). They are planning to do something about the fibroid when I have the hysteroscopy - either remove it or maybe just shave a bit off, and also cervical dilatation (apparently they have trouble at ET because it's very narrow). Anyway, at least they'll be doing everything in one go.

Hope you are all doing well.

love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Maddy - How are you?  Hope the op went well and you're recovering quickly!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie - Great news about them being able to something about your fibroids - they are such a nuisance, aren't they?  When is your op? Are you having it at Bart's or the Sussex?

Maddy - Are you OK?

Nicky - The courier is a really lovely bloke. I have no hesitation in recommending him.  If you give Shaun Rogers in Bart's a call, he'll be able to liaise with the Nuffield & Kosta & make the transfer a lot smoother.  I can't see why you can't transfer Kyla's together..you maybe able to go halves!  Bumpy is doing well thanks.  He's very active, especially just before I go to sleep (he's going to take after his Dad!)

Take care 

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am back and recovering xxx

Surgery went well the cyst is now gone-they also found no other evidence of endo!!! So I am very relieved (to say the least!!!)

Taking it easy right now-will be back later or maybe tomorrow with a full update xxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Good to be feeling up to reading about everyone after the break from fertility friend. Not very much has happened for me after the disappointing post miscarriage meeting I had with the head of the department in July. I have finally had my first period and will be having an aquascan next week. I have also done day 2 test and will be doing day 21 later.

Hellie - Good to read that you have had your aquascan I guess I need to be prepared for the discomfort. It should be good that they will attend to the fibroid as well. What is hysteroscopy for.

Maddy - Take a good rest to recover and happy to know your surgery went well.

Ronnie - Is Bart's local to you or where you referred from outside the area. Hope you are beanie are well

Kyle, Nicky, Sue, Lou - Talk of new name - deserters, together through it all, nonsense I say we are not tired of you and its good to still have you all

Serena - Good luck with FET. At times when the progesterone check is not done or not taken seriously then it just ends up being a waist of time initially all my test got a reaction of maybe we did it at the wrong time until I had to point out five times wrong and then they checked back.

Sue - You need to have someone around when you are going through TX to share the news with.

I hope everyone else is doing fine whatever you decide to do and I am going through a decisions, decision phase for me too.

Love 
Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - DH said the same thing, about them getting mixed up  We might end up driving according to him, but I'll let you know.
Oh, got my notes through from Barts on Friday. Cost £10 and took about a week, which isn't too bad. Nice to have everthing ready to take to Mr Chui next month.
By the way... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 

Maddy - Glad you op went well, hope youre feeling okay now.[br]: 13 August 2006, 12:06:44Bump!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick question. Do any of you know about whether it is OK to have vaccinations in between IVF cycles?  I am due to have a Hepatitus A booster sometime before the end of Oct (so that I'll be covered for 20 years). Not sure that I should have it before my operation which is 3 weeks time as don't know how long it stays in your system. Do you know if it will affect any of the IVF drugs if I have it done a month or so before down-regging?

Thanks

Hellie
xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hellie - I had a similar question about taking antibiotics before treatment.  I called Bart's and they checked with the doctors/lab to make sure.  Suggest you give them a ring to be certain.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girls

Nancy - How are you feeling? When is/was your nuchal test?

Emu - Bart's is the hospital which our PCT has a contract with so everyone in East Sussex are sent there for their IVF tx. I believe Essex is the same.

Maddy - How are you? Hope you're recovering well from your op.

How are everyone else?  We've been a bit quiet lately. Hope you're all OK.

It's my FIL's 65th Birthday this Sunday & he's having a sit down party (very civilised!) so my Mum & Brother are coming down tomorrow & Saturday - it'll be a completely hectic weekend but very enjoyable too. DH is currently hoovering!  

For those who know Mr Howell, we saw him today & he has confirmed that because of my fibroids, either him or Mr Holden (another consultant) will be carrying out the C Section...at least I'll have a neat scar afterwards! I'm tempted to ask whether he can do a tummy tuck for me whilst he's down at it!!!

Take care all

Ronnie
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya all

hope you are all well

Ronnie Mr Holden is really lovely he was my consultant. 

good to see you the other day, did you manage to get your nursery furniture sorted?

have a good weekend we are doing a friends garden while they are on honeymoon so they have a nice surprise to come home too.

Kyla when do you start your FET 

Sue how are you honey long time no hear?

hi to everyone else oh and heard the other day that RSCH now no longer use Barts but are going to use eastborne instead has any one else heard this as I have a friend who is waiting to hear when and where?

for those that need to know Teagan is doing really well and has a definate personality now which is sooo cute she is also growing so quick I cannot believe where the time has gone.

take care all

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - I heard E/B got the new Brighton one too, the Esperance where Nicky and I are transferring to. Much close to home for me now and no more nasty train journeys up to Barts.
My consult is on 14th Sept so less than a month to go now (four week's tomorrow), then we will tfr the embies and probably start around the beginning of October. Im due an AF on the day of the consult, or there abouts but I imagine with tests etc we won't cycle until the following month.
Teagan is looking gorgeous, I cant beleive she is 5 months already!

Ron - Good news your got your c-section all sorted out. LOL, a tummy tuck at the same time sounds a bit footballers wife to me


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran

I feel comfortable with Mr Holden too - he's quite funny, isn't he?? Does he remind you of someone on telly

It was lovely to see you & Teagan again - I can't believe for one so young, Teagan has got a set of personality of her own already..she's such a contented baby & sooooooo gorgeous!

The shop in Haywards Heath we went to was very disappointing so we went back to Baby B & are waiting for their new range to arrive in 2/3 weeks time so we can order them at the same time.

By the way, I forgot to ask you last time..how's your friend, the Sonographer, who broke her leg? 

I haven't heard that RSCH is now using Eastbourne (I could have asked Mr Howell today as well!!). Kyla did mention in an earlier post that their success rates have gone up by quite a bit.  I wonder why Bart's lost the contract, especially when they only got it last year..maybe it's a yearly thing??  I know I've done my fair bit of moaning about their admin, I think it's sad in a way because they did produce amazing quality embies. I wonder how the Esperance compare?

Have fun this weekend doing your friends' garden - hope the weather forecast is wrong & it doesn't rain!!

Kyla -   I need all the help I can on the belly front - even when I've been on diets, the only part which used to stay the same was my tummy..I'm a typical apple shape!!

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - LOL, Im pear. Why are we all fruit  Yeah, their rates went from 18 to 35% - over 40% if I was 40. They cost around the same (bit more for FET but less for IVF) and Tom really hates the travelling so it seemed the best option for us. Then Nicky went to see them and said it looked good so she is moving too. Be nice to cycle with her actually.
Where is Baby B now? It used to be near my old house in Woodingdean but I think it moved.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - They must have employed really good quality staff over the last couple of years to have made such an improvement! I know what you mean about the travelling, esp for you & Nicky - it would have been about 40 minutes in the car for us (on a good day!) & a lot cheaper as well. Let us know what you think of them after the consultation.

Baby B is now in Portland Road in Hove. Were they on the corner by the traffic lights? The owner there is really nice & knowledgable too. 

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie there is nothing of you even with your bump!!! Kyla don't believe a word she says she is perfectly formed and from behind you barely know she is preggers I looked like a whale in comparison.

Baby B has moved to hove on portland road I think it is.

I have heard good things about E/B too so good luck there and at least the journey is much easier.

Oh and I am a big pear with a bum that now eclipses the moon and a belly that resembles a jelly filled sack !!!! Thats what having an 8lb11 baby does for you!! still have about 1 and 1/2 stone to go    

Oh friend with broken leg much better still in plaster had to have two plates put in so another 5 weeks of plaster to go  she fell over in the garden wearing slipper to water plants and slipped on tiles!!!! we are going to see her on Friday she loves playing with Teag's

right got to go eyes getting crossed been on here all night (footy on TV)

nighty night

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - You've obviously not seen me without my clothes on..it's amazing how much Trinny & Suzannah have taught me over the years!! 

I thought you looked quite trim when I last saw you!  

I can't believe I've missed the footy!  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maddy - plsd to read that your Lap was a success and they only found a cyst - it was still worth doing.  Hope recovery is speedy.  

Fran - it's good to hear from you, thanks for asking after me - can't believe Teagan's growing. 

Fran & Kyla - Do ignore Ronnie's comments - she is tiny - and I doubt her bump has made her that much of an apple!

Ronnie - if you do insist on being an apple - then I say it's a crab apple  

Just to add to the fruit bowl - I am a banana  

I've being having a rough time lately, feeling ill - recovering from my 2nd bout of sinusitis in 3 wks  .    So more painkillers and antibiotics.    Interestingly the pain seems much like a migraine, but lucky me I saw a locum GP who is wondering if I do have migraine and because of the reoccurence with the sinsus' is looking for a ENT specialist to refer me to - has advised yet again to postpone tx - until we know what the ENT guy wants or needs to do.

Worryingly for me, he has flagged it up as a possible allergy to : gardens, cats, or brick dust - those of you that know my life know that those 3 things feature quite high  

Phase 1 of the building works are almost done - should be finished in next 2 wks - lot of waiting around now for bits and pieces.  Talks with builder about Phase 2 on Sat - which involves more dust.

Reflexologist has been mentioning sinus prob for months.    Also had 2 sessions with Kinesiologist - which is really interesting.

Take care all  Sue x  

PS  I thought they said this month was going to be hotter than last - I am fighting "I will not wear socks yet!"


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Ronnie - Thx for asking - my nuchal scan was last week & everything appears to be perfectly fine.  Both twins developing at the same, good rate and no indication of problems.  Did you go to King's for your nuchal scan?  That is one thorough scan session! One twin was moving around like mad & the other wanted to snooze.  You asked before where I will have the babies - I don't think I get much choice with twins, so it will be RSCH.  Glad to hear you're progressing well, got your C date and are not really turning into an apple!  I've already warned people that I will be mistaken for a pumpkin by the end of October - I'm progressing more toward the large vegetable species.

Hi Sue - sorry to hear about your sinus problems.  That is really rough.  I've heard great things about acu for migraines/sinuses as well, but I'm sure you've looked into that.

Kyla/Nicky - happy to hear that you're firming up the details for your FET.  Interesting news about Eastbourne.  I thought the idea was that Mr Howell was hired in Sussex to set up a new fertility clinic here - wonder if that's changed or just a long-term plan.  Anyway, I'm excited for you both getting to the next stage!

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Just got a new computer so have been trying to get used to it.

Nancy - Glad nuchal scan went well and 2 beans are developing well. Let's hope one of them will always be asleep and one awake   (can't see that happening in real life though but sure you'll cope!)

Ronnie - Glad c-section is all sorted for little scorpio. I was trying to think of an exotic fruit I could be and could only come up with star fruit but if I looked like one of them I would be worried.  

Nicky/Kyla - You two have really got things moving with the new clinic and hope the embie moving goes just as well.  

Sue - Sorry to hear you're still suffering. Let's hope it isn't one of those 3 things affecting you. You need to tell us a bit more about this Kinesiologist. I'm intrigued.

Fran - Nice to see Teagan growing up fast. She looks like a cutie in her photos so I'm sure she doubly so in real life. She'll be a heart breaker when she's older!

Emu - Sorry to hear you haven't had a good time. I hope the aquascan will help you and you give yourself the time to make the right decision on what you want to do next.   

Maddy - Glad you op went well and make sure you give yourself plenty of time to recover. Looks like it might be you and me at Bart's or is there anyone else out there now still using Bart's?

Hellie - Good luck with your hysteroscopy. Let us know how you get on.   

Have been given all my drugs for the FET but sod's law it fell exactly when we were planning a holiday. Dp and I felt that we really needed a holiday with what we've already been through this year so we have put the FET off for one month so will be going ahead in October instead. Just got the bill through today so they're definitey on the ball! Perhaps I should wait til my next   before I pay just in case I get pregnant naturally (or maybe pigs might fly?!)
In a way, I'm kind of glad I'm getting drugs as if I was going for a natural cycle of FET, and it doesn't work, I would always have wondered if I should have had a hormone boost. Well at least I won't be low on any hormones so roll on October for the next roller coaster! (When is someone going to create a smiley roller coaster as that would be very handy!    )

Love to you all and anyone I've missed,
Serena


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Serena - I don't want to raise your hopes that Kinesiology is the latest ttc answer - cos I don't believe it is, I just went cos of the million over probs I've acquired.

But what it basically does is look for imbalances - each muscle is related to something ie: an organ, so that muscle is tested for the strength, if there is a weakness then that's the area that needs treating with some supplement etc.  So you try a sample of the supplement and the muscle should react by strengthening.

I think a holiday is a good idea, before your next go - we were considering one also but with DH going away and me booked up with appts for something or other - it seems not possible yet.

Nancy - thanks for the suggestion of acu - 'fraid I've been there and done that - but it seemed to me and others around me that the difference was not noticable - despite Acu saying there was, so saving my money and trying something else.

Emu goodluck with your aquascan and Hellie with your hysterscopy - haven't done those maybe I'll add them to my "Wish list"


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

im back after 2 great weeks in Cyprus (didnt want to come home    ) but hey all good things must come to an end i guess 

so it may take me a while to catch up, as you know i had my consultation before i went and i am going back on Wednesday for an info session and to collect all meds

a big hello to everyone, will try and do personals later

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Just a quickie re acu, whilst I agree that it may not be for everyone, personally I found it very beneficial & am convinced that by going on a regular basis, it helped balanced my body & as a result managed to get a BFP.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not been posting in the last week-have been taking time recovering from the lap last week xx

Popped on a few times to check you are all doing ok though xx

Wow Fran Teagan is just looking so gorgeous-you must be loving every moment!!!

OK...me update....
The lap was a success-they got the cyst out-at 8cms it sounds like quite an achievement! Also total shock-but they found no evidence of further endo!!! I could hardly believe it and am so pleased as I'm sure you can imagine! Stitches came out at the beginning of this week and I have started to feel as though I'm back to my old self now-just not sure about driving-any advice girls??

Should be having an appointment up at Barts in the next few weeks for next steps, but fingers crossed will be cycling towards the end of this year beginning of next!!!

Take care
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Maddy - glad you're recovering well and have the all-clear!  

Re' driving, my driving test was 2 weeks after my lap surgery (test was scheduled first), and I went ahead with it.  When the inspector asked me to do a sudden stop, I found I was a bit apprehensive to stop as quickly as I should have.  I explained the situation to him, and he said I shouldn't be driving if I am too apprehensive to stop suddenly.  Too much of a danger to myself & others.  (I did pass anyway, though!    Oh, and I was already an experienced driver, just had to get my UK license.)

In the end, I just put something soft under the seatbelt over my lap, which helped.  I think it's really down to how confident you are that you will be able to do what's required.  Hope that helps.

N


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Glad you are doing well. I didnt drive until about 2 weeks after my LAP at Christmas from my EP. I know my surgery was slightly different but they drained a cyst then for me too and I found tummy wise I just wasn't up to it for a least a fortnight. In fact, it might even have been three weeks - I cant quite remember. I know it took me two weeks to manage all the stairs in my house in a normal manner and not so slowly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Maddy - Hope you get up and about soon. Great news about the cyst removal. Probably best not to rush into driving. Crossing my fingers for you!

Ron - I agree that acu can really help with cycles. How are you feeling?

Sue - There's a lot of research about the benefits of acu in conjunction before and after ET. I think it's called the German Tests or something like that. 

Serena - I think we might end up cycling at the same time! Sorry you've had a delay, but hope you enjoy the holiday.

Tracey - congrats on starting tx. So exciting.

Nancy - congrats on the nuchal results.

Nikky and Ky - I'm getting excited about your plans to move clinics and start tx again. Your DH's jokes made me laugh.

House sale went through so I'm mega relieved. Now thinking about planning a quick holiday before tx at Care Notts. Bit of a funny moment getting paid for the only time in the year. Never sure how long it will have to last! So not rushing out blowing my budget on the shoe shop, although a few pairs might be in order! Did I mention that we'e had an offer accepted on a house in Ramsgate? Only thing worrying about now is if they expand the airport there it might be a nightmare for noise. Don't suppose any of you live in that area?

Lou
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I had the aquascan and as Hellie said it is uncomfortable but I guess anytime you have to be in a position necessary for investigation it never is easy and my crampy pain was delayed and I started to feel this when I got to the pharmacy for the antibiotics.

I was not quite sure why the aquascan was being done since my first IVF actually implanted but I felt it was probably a good thing to do as it gives information on the current status and especially with the complications that I had. I seem to have the all clear re the position of the fibroid as not impacting the womb and they were happy with the way the fluid was moving and said was not overflowing as it appears that my uterus was punctured when I did the last IVF but usually I am told that it heals up by itself.

My only concern is that the IVF was 5 months ago and as a result of the puncture I have a spot in my uterus that has fluid in it and because it is tiny they dont want to do anything about it and feel that it should be okay to leave as is. I do hope they are right and it does not affect my future IVF.

Ronnie - Hope you had a good party and time with the family. There is a baby show at Earls court in London in October, only that it might be too close to delivery but if you can get someone to come with you, you might get some ideas and probably some things for the baby.

Kyla and Nicky - I guess looking forward to the 1st consultation.

Sue - Hope you are able to get to the bottom of the reason for the sinus problems. Good to hear that the house is coming along nicely.

Fran - Teagan looks cute with his paint job, Hope you have been able to get it all off. It really is amazing the changes that they go through. With my nieces and nephews I have always looked forward to when they start talking but then I don't have to listen to the why?? all day every day. Savour the moment.

Nancy - I think your Mr Howell might have come from Homerton Hospital in East London as that used to be the name of the Head of the fertility unit there but he left before I started ttc. Is his first name Richard?. I guess with twins you have to forget about your shape for now and you will get compensated when you see the 2 faces beaming up at you.

Maddy -Good that you are recovering well. I guess that it makes the appointment re next steps easier to contemplate.

Hellie - Its been quiet from you. I tried to look up hysteroscopy the other day and gave up after 5 minutes.

Tracey - Good to hear you had a swell time in Cyprus. I am a great believer in having a break before ttc if you can as it means that you are able to relax and take your mind off ttc.

Lon - Sold the house hurray!!!

Hope you all had a great weekend

Love
Emu 
[br]: 20/08/06, 18:33I have always wanted to ask this. Did most people get 1 or 2 scans at Barts after a positive pregnancy test before they were signed off to their GP.

Emu


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies  

I hope you have all had a lovely weekend??

Ky~ How you doing hunni? Hows things with Lucie? Did you have a good time at the wedding? My consultation is at 15.30 on the same day as yours, I cant remember if I told you or not? & thank you for the birthday text it was lovely..... xx

Fran ~ Awwww Teagan is a little cutie, you must be so proud hunni xx

Ronnie ~ hows things going with you hun? Not too long to go for you now, I can't believe it the time has just gone so quick   xx

Sue ~ How's things with you hun, sorry to hear you have been having a rough time lately, I hope things start improving for you soon xx

Maddy ~ Hows the recovery going sweetie? I remember when I had mine done, it took me about 2 weeks to recover, I couldn't walk properly! Hope you get well soon hun xxx

Nancy ~ how you Hun? Glad to see everything is going well for you all! take care xx

Hellie ~ Hows it all going for you sweetie? xx

Serena ~ good luck with your tx in October, I think thats when I will be starting mine, but mine will definately be medicated going by the last two af's, I have just had the witch show her ugly face today & its cd47    They have been all over the place lately, just don't know whats up with my body?? xx

Lou ~ How you doing sweetie? Good to hear about the house? When you starting tx again? XX

Emu ~ how you hun? Hope the scan went well? What was it to investigate if you dont mind me asking hunni? xx

Tracey ~ Good to hear you had a great time on your hols!! Its always horrible coming back home isn't it? Back to reality    When you starting tx hun? xx

Well after all that I really hope I didn't miss anyone out, I will catch up with you all soon, take care all
love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Nicky

i am off to Barts Wednesday for my info session!!! what actually happens at this session,sorry to sound    


Tracey 

xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

The info session is where they present (an over generalised in my view) synopsis of treatment to a room full of couples starting the next treatment cycle. It's also where you fill in your consent forms. Not to put you off, but I really didn't like the info session. I found it an invasion of my privacy and a bit useless. But then maybe I'm just being funny, as I generally don't like to be treated like a group in anything. My advice is to try and get to speak to a consultant if you really have questions about your protocol or anything as the nurses won't be able to deal with the 'why' questions.

Hope I haven't made it sound too bad.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - hope you all had great w/es  

Lou - I have read the Acu German Research and it was the main reason I perserved with acu, cos I wanted to try it out on my next tx - but as they has now been postponed I didn't see the point in continuing with acu if I didn't feel it was benefitting me so move on to something else.  I haven't ruled acu out tho. and I may go back when I am nearer tx.    Also I may change the acu guy - the Nuffield IVF Doc has started acu - so he can do both tog.

Congrats on the sale - I always find it a pressure waiting for someone to like what I've done - so feel the relief when they agree.    As for Ramsgate - yes I think you should be concerned about the airport.

Ramsgate for a long time has been a down and out, end of the earth sort of place.  But recently they have started a lot of investment and development there and I understand now house prices are rising and it is an upcoming area - but this is mainly due to the airport.

A few years back the airport was a v. small unknown little one - but has now had a name change to be International and last year a airline launched holiday destination flights - it seemed quite popular and well used by the locals - but obviously not enough because they went under.  However, this year a new airline has restarted there with holiday flights and on the news recently they were talking about their future plans of launching more destinations, more flights and hiring some 300 more staff.

You may have heard in the news prob. awhile back the Gov. saying that we needed more airports/runway space in the future.  Gatwick can't be made bigger so they were looking at more local airports - Cliffe was suggested but there was a lot of opposition because it is marshland and a lot of wildlife etc.  So they decided rather than build from scratch to invest in the smaller existing airports.  Manston is the first choice and Lydd the second.  There is also opposition to Lydd and as airline companies are already trying to make a go of it in Manston I should imagine that is where they will concentrate on improving.

Hope that helps in some way.

Emu glad the aquascan is over with - another box ticked.

Tracey - good luck with the info session, take Lou's advise and if you have any queries get a one to one to clear them.  You need to give the consent forms some thought - cos you don't have much time when filling them - they are asking questions about "what do you want to happen to sperm, eggs, embryos if one of you die etc"  and i"f there are any leftovers can they be used for research"    You will also collect your drugs - and check the bag you are given, half mine were missing (fortunately I knew that from previous tx), also if they change a drug check back with the clinic - Ronnie did and then discovered she should be having aspirin too. - most tedious day I remember - Good luck.

Nicky - it might be worth having a chat with a Doc to check that it's okay for your Af's to still be mucking about.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

i just have one question, i have just got back off holiday and why i was there i came on so next Tuesday is my day 21, i am going to Barts on Wednesday for my infor session, do you think i will be able to start this month or will they make me wait until next month?

any help!!

thanks


Tracey

xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - I don't see any reason why you can't start this month, the info sessions are intended to be just before you need to know everything. So it'll onlly be delayed if there is an unforeseen prob that hadn't been picked up at your appt. ie: a test result not quite right.

My info session was on the 14th and I was Day 21 on the 15th.

   - Tracey's starting.

Good luck

[br]: 21/08/06, 14:21Changed my name, cos my DH's name was mentioned recently and I searched the databases that I subscribe to on the net - and discovered somebody could discover stacks of info. and put us at risk of Identity Fraud.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

So hopefully fingers crossed they will tell  me on Wednesday that i can start next week    (exciting eh) 

thanks for replying


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxx

Well girls I am officially sick of daytime TV-if I see another DIY programme I swear I'll throw something at the telly!!!!
Really don't know how much I should be doing-I feel pretty much normal and have had a few little drives out-but not far! I also feel really tired in the afternoon-my sister thinks its psychological and its time to get a grip!! What do you think?
I'm just thinking I really shouldn't be moaning about daytime TV in the middle of September I'll be desperate for a TV day!!! No pleasing some people!!!

Love Maddy xxxx

PS Sue-I see you've changed your name-sounds like a good idea-especially if it could get you into trouble xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi

just a quick one to which Tracey  good luck at the info session and hope you get to start straight away.


Love
Emu


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey fingers crossed for you Honey xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - good luck again!

Maddy - I pigged out on the sofa for most of May-June- July. So, I can empathise with the lackl of quality daytime tv. In the end I turned to Judger Judy and Super Nanny in the US. How sad am I? Glad you feeling a bit better.

Lou
x

p.s I'm a bit tipsy.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good for you Lou!!! I fancy the tipsy feeling! Perhaps I'll give Sky a go today xxx See you're off to Notts-what happened about the ARGC-sorry you may have explained earlier-just that I haven't been keeping up to date too well over the last few weeks xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - I think you should ignore your sister's comments, she's not you.    Do what you feel confident and comfortable with.  When I had my Lap they gave me a leaflet that said take 2-3 days off work, and as the op was on a Weds then I had the w/e also to recover.  But I certainly wouldn't have wanted to go back to work on the Monday.  I would say it took me a full 2 wks to feel completely right.

I am assuming cos you had a cyst removed you also have an extra on hole just above the groin area, mine made walking difficult.

If you feel tired - don't ignore it and rest/sleep.  Are you still on meds - it could be those?

Enjoy spoiling yourself.

Lou - watcching SuperNanny didn't put you off

As for my change of identity - well everyone is telling me to be more   and happier, so I thought that name would be a reminder to be.    It is amazing what is on the net about us all, so a reminder to be careful what you say.

Off to get hair cut now - have a good day

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Happygirlie - I agree about the privacy stuff. I set up a private google group for another of my FF threads. We can discuss stuff on there that we wouldn't want the whole board or the whole world to know. Comes in useful.

Lou


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue-I love my sister to bits but she can be quite hard!!!

I love the name too    Its scary isn't it when you think of how much we have opened our hearts on here-and you're right it is totally public-definitely best to be safe!!! I'm always worried someone from work will recognise my name and put 2 and 2 together  

What channel is Supernanny on...is the American one with Jo or someone else...??

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

thanks for all your wishes, well info session went well but because my periods are all over the place and not regular i have to start sniffing on day 2 so have got to start taking provera on Tuesday to bring on af and then i can start sniffing, does/has anyone sniffed and how do you find doing it??

also when i was having iui i injected with an auto injector but this time its with a pen i know they will show us what to do at our 1st scan just wondered how different it is?

sorry its a me post

love to all 

tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Tracey x

Glad you got on well-sorry I can't help you on the sniffing I've always down regged with injections-like you last time I cycled I used an auto injector-will be interested in what anyone else has to say about the pen xx

Take care xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Tracey - I found sniffing easy. I didn't have any side effects, so I guess I'm lucky there. It's a bit of a dribble down the back of your throat sensation. But out of all the stuff we have to do it's one of the easiest I found. Congrats on starting. The pen is a kind of auto-injector. Super fine needle that you won't feel go in if you pinch your flesh together to inject. Good luck!

Amanda - I've never noticed what channel super nanny is on. It was either that or the horrible Nanny 911. But I watched it any way. Or I would hit the real pits and watch Jeremy Kyle. Oh the depravity.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeremy Kyle-doesn't that show just make you feel good!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NIcky - Have a look at this: http://www.sussexdownsfertilitycentre.co.uk/latest_news_full.asp?id=10

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you have all had a good day xx

I wish this weather would improve-what happened to the heatwave.......

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello ladies,
I wasn't sure if I should just jump on here or if I should start a new thread.  But anyway....

I'm new, I've been referred to Barts and not yet got my appointment through, although they said there was no waiting list.  How long did you ladies wait for your first appointment once Barts had your paperwork?

I have not been 'trying' long, I found out I preg on xmas eve but it was ectopic and it ruptured and although I was in hospital they still misdiagnosed it and therefore had a really bad infection that ruined my remaining tube and damaged my ovaries causing low ovarian reserve, hence IVF doesn't look like it will work but we have to try a!  

I've tried to get through to Barts by email but they never reply and noone ever answers the phone or they call you back which isn't that helpful as I work full time.  Any ideas on best way to talk to someone?  Did anyone manage to get a cancellation appointment?  

Anyway I'm just saying Hello and hope to get to know you all better over the next few months.

Hope all is well with you ladies. XXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Laura

Welcome to the Barts thread xxx
I am so sorry to read about your ectopic, and worse still the knock on effects of that for your situation xxx
I'm afraid if there's anything that lets Barts down it's the admin side of things-I'd suggest persistance-I know thats hard when you're working!!
You will find lots of support on here from ladies at different stages of their treatment-please feel free to ask anything and definitely join us!!!!!
Love Maddy xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I faxed them!!!  That seem to work!  They said they will write to me with an appointment in the next 2 weeks!!

So excited.  How long from initial consultation do you start treatment  Will be pregnant by xmas??!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - welcome to the group  

Your question of when do you start is like asking "how long is a piece of string?"  I am afraid.

It all depends on what tests investigations they want to do and that depends on what they think is wrong with you : they may send you away for a Lap or they may just need Day 2 or 21 blood tests say

So after your initial appt you will know the plan - the best is when Day 2 or 21 of your next cycle arrives you have to do blood tests and if those figures fit the range then you are scheduled up with a info session day which tells you all about IVF and then you wait for whatever day of your cycle ie: Day 21 and then you start.

We already knew what was wrong with me so when we went up for out first appt on the 31 Aug, I got my bloods done on the allotted day and started treatment in Sept.  My test date was 11 Nov - so yes it is possible to be pg by Christmas - all being well.

Keep the excitment and enthusiasm - you need it and it helps.

Hi - to everyone else - hope you are well and enjoy the Bank Hol W/e

I saw the ENT guy today - he stuck a camera up my nose - yes while I was awake - yuk and ouch.    First diagnosis is I have a crooked septum - the bit in the middle - which I prob need straigten - but he is also arranging a CT scan to check my sinus's and head before deciding what to do - there is the promise I don't have migraine.  I will get all the answers end of Sept which will be in time to know whether I can do FET in Oct - hurrah.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Thanks Sue that all sounds really positive, I think i've been prodded and poked everywhere posible over the last 6 months and they know  have no tubes so I hope its just bloods and then off!  That would be wonderful!

Camera up your nose??!!  Oh poor you. Sounds pretty uncomfortable.... I hope one of your nostrils isn't all stretched now!!!

Happy bank holiday weekend everyone! XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Hi! Man, you sure had a rough time over Christmas. I actually had an ectopic in early December too but hopefully my remaining bits are okay. Im seeing the GYN on Tuesday to make sure before I get started on FET again.

Sue - Ouch! Sounds horrendous. At least you will get your results fairly quickly which is something. How are things otherwise? Are the builders still in?

Went swimming last night and did 74 lengths. My goal is 80 (a mile) as I think the pool is 20m long. Of course if it is 25m I reached that a while ago  Swimming has always been the one sporty thing I can do well without looking like an idiot. I had the pool to myself for quite a bit last night too which was really peaceful.

Had to do a HPT this morning as been feeling kind of weird and had the same dream about DH I had in December when I was PG and didnt know it, then I had to get up in the night to pee (never happens). Also shoulder was aching and just had strange AF so I wanted to make sure. Luckily it was BFN so I can go into my new appointments knowing I'm starting from where I should be.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

WOW its very quiet in here today  

Hope you are all enjoying this bank holiday weekend? Although the weather is not fantastic really is it?

Ky~ hpt? Have you been feeling a bit off then hun? I haven't been feeling all that great either  My body has been feeling kinda weird for a few weeks now & af's all over the place but I guess thats just all the drugs coming out of my system! Fat chance of me being pg   well I can only dream    Hows things with you & lucie? Have you managed to chat anymore? Not long to go for our appointments now   Still need to get a bit more money together though, so you may start before me. Hope to chat with you soon hun xxxxx

Hello to all you other girls, hope things are ok for you all xxxxxx

nicky xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning 

Nicky - Yeah, had felt a bit strange and just wanted to put that particular worry out of my head. No, haven't heard from Lucie since the wedding a couple of weeks ago but might give her a call later and see how she is.
I know - less than three weeks now! I should be okay as I'm selling some shares from work which should cover the FET costs and we already have some saved up to cover the consultation and courier fees. However, if it doesn't work then we will have to wait 4-6 months to save up again too.

Went to another wedding last night (4th and final one for the year). It was nice as one of our friends was really complimentary on my weight loss so I felt nice looking for a change!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Kylie and Nikki - I am in the club of those who have not been feeling well lately but mine is more to do with all the waiting to do this and waiting to do that. Also because from the onset, I decided to have 2 goes at IVF I am having to be wise about my decisions re next steps.

Maddy - I guess we are all different and while your sister means well you need to listen to your body.

Laura - Welcome to the board. It is always good to have new people. I did not discover the site until after my first IVF at Barts which was a real shame. Its unfortunate re your last experience mine also had complications. It all goes to show that its an NHS wide problem and to use the Home office phrase the NHS is really proving not to be fit for purpose as too many people are having to go abroad to be correctly diagnosed.  I guess that is all we have unless some of us get to win the lottery. Talk of the prod and poked it feels like my body no longer belongs to me sometimes.

Sue - Hope your tests all come out positive. Its one thing after another. 

Tracey - I guess day 2 will come soon enough and it has not taken too long to start.

I went house hunting yesterday and I have been putting this on hold for a while. I am looking for  a 3 bed house in the Harrow/Ealing/Hillingdon area and the drive to get to the area for viewing is at least 45mins in the car.

Lou,Nancy, Fran, Ron, Hellie and everyone else hope you are all doing well

Love
Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Hope everyone is OK. 

Just found some information about the new clinic opening in Brighton spotted it on a job's page on the net!

'The Agora Gynaecology and Fertility Centre is a new Clinic opening in Brighton and Hove led by Carole Gilling-Smith and Sam Abdalla which aims to offer a comprehensive Fertility Service to Sussex and the surrounding areas including intrauterine insemination, in vitro fertilisation and intracytoplasmic sperm injection. In addition the clinic will provide an early pregnancy and recurrent miscarriage service and expertise in a wide range of gynaecological problems including the menopause and polycystic ovary syndrome.'

They are currently recruiting for an experienced embryologist. The clinic is going to be in Ellen Street, near Hove Station.

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron, that's interesting isn't it? I don't know how I would feel about using a clinic that didn't have a history yet though. Maybe for IUI, but as I will be reaching the end of my funds in the next year or so, I want to give myself the best possible chance. I wonder how expensive they will be? Should prove popular though - lotta people in the city now.
How you feeling at the moment? Only about 70 days now isn't it? I know your ticker is slightly over the C-Date... You must be getting excited!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

I know what you mean.  I remember the conversation I had with Jo Whitty at the beginning of the year about the clinic (which was supposed to be opened then!).  It's headed by 3 consultants, one of them, Sam Abdalla, who we saw at the Lister when we had our FET, so I guess they'll all be pretty experienced.  During the 1st 6 months the patients will have EC & ET at the Lister but all scans etc will be done in Hove.  After 6 months, they'll do their own. The price is supposed to be on par with the Lister, ie £4k for ICSI (prob about £3k for IVF) + drugs.  If they get a good reputation, I think it'll be a thriving business esp as the nearest clinic is in Eastbourne. 

I'm feeling OK at the moment - 65 days to go & counting!!!! I'm excited but a bit apprehensive...can't wait to go on mat leave at the end of next month! 

Not long till your appt at the Esperance. Good luck with that..it'll be interesting to see how they compare to Barts! 

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a good Bank Holiday weekend. We've had a busy one - a 25th Wedding Anniversary party at a castle on Saturday night and a Birthday do yesterday when we only intended to stay a couple of hours and ended up staggering home really late - really glad there was no work today!

Back to work tomorrow and then only a week to go before my Op - I'm getting a bit worried about it now and can't wait until it's all over so we can move on to the next step.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope you all had a great bank holiday, back to work today   

Hellie - sounds like you had a busy weekend, hope you enjoyed it, best of luck with your op next week   

Emu - how did the house hunting go? did you find anything you liked 

a big hello to Ky-G, Nicky, Ron, Laura, happygirlie, maddy

one quick question about cyclogest pessaries     where is best to insert!!! (i know i wont have to for a while but just wondered) and also does it hurt/is it uncomfortable, what happens if you dont do it right (or is it that you cant do it wrong   

Take care all

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - hope you all had a great w/e and made the most of the extra day -   that you are now back at work.

Kyla - if you are still feeling off - don't give up on the HPT's just yet - remember last time you got a neg and then wks later it was pos.  Just a thought.    As for the swimming WOW - congrats to you for perservering.  My DH has taken up swimming and he does 2 laps and is either bored or knackered.

The builder himself has left and I am just waiting for 4 trades to come in to do finishing off/second fix jobs.  2 of those trades are on hols - so altogether there is about 4 days work, but will be stretched over 2-3wks.  It's then all over to me.

Interesting thoughts on the new Bn clinic - When I went to the Nuffield (Tun Wells) they had only just opened but the staff had 30 yrs experience between them, and coupled with the knowledge that the equipment was all state of the art/lastest tech and the clinic was brand new and clean - I thought the only downside was they haven't worked together before, although it sounded as tho they had heard of each other and maybe were headhunted.

Hellie- your social life seems fairly hectic.  Good luck with the op - just think it needs doing and it's a huge milestone ticked.

Emu - your comments made me   - yes how did you guess "it is one thing after another with me"

Tracey - no you can't insert pessaries wrong - there is only a right way.    Does hurt - I would say no not really - they are smaller than a tampon, and covered with an oil to make them slide in.  Where is best to insert it makes no difference really - so it is personal choice as to what is comfortable for you and what you can do - some girls can't touch certain areas.    The botty is best for speed - cos frontwise you have to lay down for about 20 mins otherwise you get leakage.  Altho, you still get a bit of discharge so need to wear a liner.  The botty can give you probs - frequent trips to the loo etc - but only for some girls.    I alternated between both.

A big hello to everyone else ........

Have a good week.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - I went back-door my for pessaries and they were fine, no pain, no mess  Just go with what feels right to you.

Sue - Not long until its all down to you then. Do you have ideas for decorating?
I hadnt realised the Tunbridge Wells one was new-ish too. Just goes to show. The proposed new one is a little pricey for me right now and I want to get started right away but it's certainly something to think about in the future.
I HPT'd again yesterday and it was BFN too - feeling better today of course... 

Nicky - Did you send your notes-request to Barts today?

Saw the Dr at the DGH in E/B about my Endo and he said not to worry about it – only stage one and will be fine to carry on with treatment for at least another year before thinking about doing another LAP. Reason it hurts is it might be over a nerve ending.

Quick appointment but at least I know it won’t get in the way of starting again. Only downside was he showed me the photos from my EP before I could say anything and I saw it all. The pregnancy was much bigger than I had thought it was so I guess I was actually at risk of rupture which is a bit of an eye-opener.

Kyla xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

hope you are all ok, i have just booked my 1st acupuncture session, is there any reason Barts would say i shouldnt have it?


Tracey


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am off for this week and enjoying being a full-time couch potato. I think I might be making myself physically sick from all the worry. I am usually some one that cant keep still and will have been husling and busling all over the place but I just seem to want to lie down and its a struggle to get motivated about anything.

I guess at a level I am still scared with what happened last time and I am leaning towards having a medicated IUI for my next session. I dont think I am quite mentally prepared for anothr egg retrieval and the story about the death at leicester has now got me even more paranoid.

Tracy - Cant help you there (acupuncture) it might be a good idea to find out from the clinic. Some want you to stop once you start treatment but I have known people who have done it up to ET. I will be going for my first later this week on Friday. re househunting a few were promising but I was meant to view some today or thursday but I am not up to it and will try for Saturday.

Sue - You are not in this all by yourself as the one thing after another is applicable to most on the ttc journey

Kylie - I am also thinking of sending a notes request to barts just to see what investigations has been carried out and have a chance to decide for myself what the issues are.

Hellie - Good luck with your op and i guess for me the focus usually is what is necessary for the outcome you desire and that makes it bearable.

For those at work have a great day and the couch potatoes have fun too.

Love Emu.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Just a quickie tonight to say hi, & I hope you are all ok??

Kyla ~ How you doing sweetie? I'm glad your appointment went ok & nothing to worry about! & no I haven't sent for my notes yet, I'm so crap lately, I leave everything til the last minute    I must do it within the next couple of days though as I'm going away on Saturday for a week to Cornwall, Nice relaxing break before things get started again & I cant wait   

Take care all, chat to you all soon
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone xxxx

Nic have a great time away-Cornwall is beautiful!!!

Tracey-Barts will be fime with you doing acu-where are you going??

Request about the notes sounds like a good idea-do they charge you for this??

Sue how are you doing Hun? Like you I'm a real in betweener at the mo-not sure what or when next!!!!

Back to work next week...groan!!!!

Still have had quite a few weeks off xxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Maddy

i have been recommended a acupuncturist in Upminster,so am booked in for the 20th September 

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning

Tracey - acu - it all depends on your acu person as to how long you carry on. The norm seems to be that they stop around EC and ET - cos there is nothing more they can do in the 2 ww or they don't want to create probs.

I would ask your acu if they can do the German theory - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm.

Be prepared to answer more personal questions - like what colour is your AF?

Nicky - enjoy Cornwall - you should feel so much better in a week - all that fresh air!

Emu - I , no I am not in this alone when it comes to ttc - it's all the other probs - you don't yet know about.

Maddy - sorry to hear work looms - at least it's a shorter week for you now tho. Can you set a FET up for half term? The main reason I am an in-betweener is it's just when the time arrives something else does too that needs dealing with first. I have an idea of what, it's just when.

Had my CT scan last night - results will be with Consultant tomorrow - I have to laugh, cos I must have made some impression cos he requested extra scans of my brain - maybe the whereabouts .

Off to see shrink later 

Enjoy today even with no sun.

S xxx 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Tracey,
I'm looking at acupuncture too and the nearest I've found who spealises in IVF is walthamstow.... details would be good.  Do they do evening/ weekend appointment?
Thanks!!
Laura XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah they do i will pm you the website, or do you have msn?

where abouts are you from 

Traceyxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Copy of notes is £10. You need to send a letter signed by you and DH and enclose the cheque. I got my copy back in about 10 days I think.

Nicky - LOL, yep last minute  If you do it tomorrow they should be here when you get back. Have a great time honey!

Sue - LOL at your CT comment, Im sure they found your brain just fine. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope your all ok on this Friday    morning 

just checking in 

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - glad you found my brain search LOL - I mentioned it to shrink - bad move, "let's analyse what you are saying here, why do you think they need to search for a brain?" - oh gawd - it was only a joke  

£10 - sounds reasonable - don't know why I know this but Guys charge £25 !

Have a good day.

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I had my first acupuncture experience today   and I am still surprised that for the best part of the last 5 years I have been scared to do it even when I was working at a place where the health coverage will have meant it was free.

I laid down and had 10-12 needles(goose pimples) in my arms and legs and maybe shoulder? and then towels were put over my body and I had a heated lamp over me and was allowed to lie down in this position for about 30minutes and then had massage for 10minutes after and that was it.

I did not feel the needles in my arm but did feel 2 at the back of my leg just slight. Another   crossed.

Sorry its a me post tonight but it does feel like I have conquered my fear.

Emu.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girlies. Had a productive night last night, DH and I got home and did the housework and then did the food shopping at Tesco. Means I have the whole day free now, Yay 

Finally seeing my sister again tomorrow, will let you know how it goes! (For those that don't know she stopped speaking to me 3 months ago over something very trivial)...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello everryone,

Sorry I said hi then disappeared again for a week, my beloved cat died last week and I've been a right ole mess to be honest, she was only 5 and it was very sudden (heart attack)) we think.

But i'm back again now, still no letter from Barts, hopefully will be in the post next week and then i'll have a sense of when I'll be able to start my IVF.

ky-G - lucky you..... I'm just about to start my cleaning and then do my tesco shop!!  But I did go out and get drunk last night!! 

Hope you are all well. XXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Laura - I'm sorry to hear about your cat. It must have come as a shock to you, with her still being relatively young, you poor thing.  . If you don't get any joy with Bart's, give them a ring, otherwise you'll be in for a long wait!

Kyla - We went to M&S & Tesco last night too..unfortunately, we didn't really buy any food so we've still got all that to come tomorrow!  Good luck with the visit tomorrow.

Tracey - Good luck with the acu - I always found mine to be very beneficial, not just for IF but general sense of wellbeing. 

Emu - Well done for overcoming your fear of acu.  I can sympathise cos DH is needle phobic but he went for 2 sessions & really enjoyed (??) it! I hate it when the needles go in my feet - they really hurt & I can feel them pulsating even after the needles have been taken out!

Sue - How did the session at the shrink go?  Have you got the result from the CT yet? 

Maddy - Enjoy the last few days of your hols!  

Nicky - Hope you have a good holiday in Cornwall.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Im so sorry! I have two cats and I know when we lost our first cat at 1 year old (lived on a bus route, so ours are now indoor cats) we were devastated. I would hate to lose mine now, you poor thing. That is so sad.

Ron - Two months today you will be a mummy!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

hope you all had a good weekend, although it goes too quick, back to work tomorrow  

Laura - just read about your cat, im sorry hunni sending you  

Ky-G - hope everything went ok with your sister 

emu - its was great to hear about your 1st acu, as i too have a fear of needles but have plucked up the courage to book a session on the 20th of this month, and as you say you have reached a , conquering your fear well done hun  

Rontuck - hope your ok , looking forward to your bundle of joy in 2 months  

a big hello to everyone

Tracey [br]: 3/09/06, 19:49Where is everyone??


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't deserted you!!!

Oh Girls I am totally shell shocked! Back at work today and the children just couldn't seem to do anything!!! I know all teachers moan about this in september but it did feel particularly bad today! Do you think its cos I'm still recovering from surgery (A month ago!!) or is that excuse wearing a bit thin.....

I need chocolate and the sofa!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - What age do you teach? I can't remember. I'm sure it's just summer-funk and will wear off soon enough 

8 days to my appointment now... Got the news through on my shares and should get slightly more than I had hoped so that is something - won't come through until the end of the month though but better late than never!  With that money and the cash back from Barts for not using all 5 years we should have enough for the next cycle, the scans and the courier fees. 
Of course, if none survive the thaw we are up sh*t creek but we'll work that out if it comes to it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I'm sure they just need to get their brains in gear..I'm like that after a fortnight off..the kids have had 6 weeks!!!

Kyla - Great news about your shares.  Barts have a great reputation of producing great quality embies so I'm sure yours will be fine, esp as I remember they were all grade As.  

How did you get on with your sister?

Tracey - Hope your 1st day back wasn't too bad!

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks girls xxx Just found today-especially the afternoon hard going! They're 5 years olds!! All 29 of them! So being in a room with them this afternoon for 2 hours...its no surprise I felt wrung out!!
Oh Kyla-the thawing can be quite a tense time but Ron's right if the quality is good you have a great chance-when are you cycling?
Ron can't believe how quick that ticker is moving-your little man will be here before we know it xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls.

I'm hoping to cycle in October. I have 8 embies which were all grade one (4 cell) apart from 1 grade one-minus 3 cell. So a pretty good batch. Last time I had 3 grade one (3/4 cells) and 2 out of the 3 made it, so I'm hopeful.
I'm actually due AF the day of the appointment and I would love to get started this month but I would imagine with the embie transfer etc it will have to be the month after. Still, ball is rolling again.

Sunday with my sister went really well. Nothing was mentioned and we all got on well. Took the kids to the basketball court in the field near us and it was a laugh.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girlies  

how are we all on this Wednesday morning (at least the    is shining


Tracey


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Am at home today recovering after my op yesterday.  All went well except that they didn't remove the fibroid because they couldn't find it! They think that the slight indentation into the womb they saw on the aqua scan was just a mis-shape of my uterus and not a fibroid after all. If there is a fibroid it is buried in the womb lining so will not cause a problem. They did the cervical dilitation (widening) though which will make ET easier. Everything else looked fine with their camera (saw the pics!!) so I can start another cycle in a couple of months. They would like us to try before Christmas (which is what we want too). So all being well I should start downregging in November assuming my AF's behave.  They've actually written on my notes that I do not need a follow-up appt and can just phone to start the treatment, so hopefully there won't be any hassle when I phone up to schedule the cycle, although I have a feeling the reception staff will say that I need to go to another info session and I'll be on the phone arguing that I don't - arghhhh!

Anyway, back to the sofa and my book now!  Hope you are all doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Hellie

glad to hear op went well, hope your relaxing and being pampered  , lets hope you have no probs with reception staff when you phone to get schedule.

i hope af behaves herself so you can get started when you need to 

take care hunni and take it easy

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie

Great news about the fibroids (or the non existence of them!). Take it easy for the next few days..hope DH is spoiling you!

Ron


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hellie - Good to hear that there was no fibroid afterall. go girl and do put you feet up.

Maddy - I really have only praise for those who could take on teaching. I guess it will get better after a while. I guess its holiday stories time.

Ron - Getting quite close. Have you got most of your shopping done.

Laura - Sorry to read about your cat.

Kylie - Good that you have got the finances sorted. I guess being a new clinic they will want everything up front.

Sue - Its been quiet from you hope you are well.

I do have my appointment next week to discuss the result after the aquascan.

Have a good evening all.

Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I hope you are all well.  I have my appointment through!! It was the 6th Nov but we are away so they have given me the 13th Nov... 13?? Lucky for some maybe??

I've worked out (sad I know) that i'm due AF on my appointment day, I need to have a trans vag scan that day, will that still be ok as I've got the painters in??  Sure it will be as didn't say mustn't be on the letter.  Anyone know for sure or should I call them?

Thanks ladies. XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I think I had AF for my first one too, its more to do with seeing if your ovaries are accessable for collection etc... Should be fine but you can call and ask (if you can get through!).

Emu - I think all clinics want everthing up front. The only thing at Barts we paid later on was the cryo fee. Good luck for your appointment next week. 

Hellie - Yay for no Fibroids. You must be happy  Not long until you can start again then either. Should have a whole new batch of us soon.

Kyla xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls & Hello to everyone - How are we all

*Laura* - sorry to read about you cat v, . My neighbour's cat seemingly dropped dead suddenly the other day, the Vet came out and when he saw the vase of lilies in the fireplace - he said they were the cause - apparently Lilies are poisionous to cats. Couldn't find out from them what sort of lilies they were tho, I have some in my garden and still have 2 monsters!

It is ok to have AF at scan - they are used to it - they will want to know when AF is due so you'll know exactly. They will be looking that lininig is "the range" thickness/thiness for time of month, ovaries etc.

*Hellie* - good news for you - off you go 

*Emu* - goodluck for your appt. Hopefully your news will be as good as Hellie's

*Kyla* - your day arrives in a wk too. Glad you spoke to your sis - you need each other.

*Maddy* - I was thinking of you beginning of wk - wondering if you had brats or darlings. They will all be settled in time for half term. 

*Nicky* - how was Cornwall?

*Ron* - how's the decorating ? Is it def, green! Shrink - well I go we talk and I get upset - so he pushes me more and I get more upset. Recently been talking about lack of b'days, friends and loneliness and what am I going to do about it all 

It's been a busy wk here - organising DH - off to Canada, and BF off on her hols - so I'm housesitting in 2 places. DIYing, Trades etc. And then there was dust - I've been feeling rough with what I thought was a migraine but is now sinusitis - getting over it now tho. and soon will be really better. I have the results from ENT - and am booked in for a op on the 28th Sept. at the Esperance. So, I will be one of those posh people having a nose job 

Take care

Sue 

[br]: 8/09/06, 09:22BTW - noticed there has been a complete lack of afternoon tea - so as it's Friday I have reinstated it.










Yes, Ron, it's Lemon Drizzle cake!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

hope your all ok on this sunny Friday  

happygirlie - hope your feeling better soon   hope op goes well 

a big   to everyone 

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I love the idea of tea and cakes-have been missing that     

Any chance of chocolate as well..... Ron you're eating for 2 now!!! (Can't wait for that excuse!!!)


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

one choccy cake as requested !


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oooh, I miss Jamacan Ginger Cake - yummmm


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

for Kyla!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LMAO, you even got a cookie monster too!  Man, now my cocoa pops just look boring...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Thanks for Lemon Drizzle..yum yum!!

Hellie - Are you going private this time at Bart's?

Have a good day..not really in the mood to gloss, eps in this lovely weather!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - You decorating the nursery? Have you gone for a theme or just a colour pattern?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

We're going to paint the nursery a creamy yellow to go with the beech furniture we've chosen (nice & light!). We also bought a Mamas & Papas 'Meadow' wallpaper border which has a hedgehog, snail & owl characters! 

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron, sound sooo cute! You have to post some photos (or PM me and I will give you email addy instead if you like). 

I've just been sitting down working out costs etc. Scary job. So far our IVF treatments have cost us..... £4750!    (I've ignored the IUI's as they were two years ago now). I then worked out how much this next FET will cost (including new consultation, courier and re-freezing etc...) and that is £1200. Man, no wonder we have no savings left  I now if we stayed at Barts it would only be around £550, but the cost of travelling was £750 on it's own in that list, as an estimate, I'm sure it was more in the end. Plus, I can drive there and back before work without losing much time off which is worth the extra £££. After the FETs (if they don't work) their IVF package is cheaper too.

These ''oops I got PG on holiday'' women have no idea how lucky they are.  

Poor DH is feeling icky today - he has been run down all week so I've sent him out to the hot-tub for a soak. Might go join him in a minute actually. Hope you the painting isn't too boring. I always hate glossing but the results do look good. 

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

I will when it's all finished but it won't be for a couple of weeks though (I still haven't summoned up the energy so will be doing it tomorrow!). Thankfully FIL is wallpapering for us next weekend cos I really hate it & DH is rubbish at it!!!!

That is a lot of money, isn't it?  At least you won't have the stress of travelling to London this time around.  Let us know what you think of the new clinic..I'm interested to hear what improvements they made to have such good results. I was really impressed when I was reading through their website. Are you going to be having a natural FET this time around?

I think unless you've been through IF yourself, people have no idea how stressful this baby making business actually is.  

Hope you & DH enjoyed the soak in the tub!  My DH will be in exactly the same state next Sunday as yours was this morning.  The 2nd phase of his project is nearly coming to an end & he'll be working all day on Sunday.  The last time around he left home at 6am & came back at 11:45pm & I cooked him dinner as he didn't have time to eat since having a sandwich at lunchtime!

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Girls,

I'm back from my hols, did anyone miss me?  

I had a fantastic time in Cornwall, what a lovely place for a nice relaxing break!!!

Although I can't believe i'm still awake at this time after all the travelling today  
I am feeling pretty shattered now though, so its just a quick post tonight.

Ky ~ I'm glad everything is ok with lucie now, I knew it would all be ok in the end  Hey not long till our appointments now! I'm getting quite excited about it now. Hopefully my notes will be back in time, I know I was alittle late sending for them, but I did request them by 13th so hopefully they will get them out to me soon!

I hope all you other girls are ok, & I will catch up with you all soon, take care all

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, just a quickie from me as we are off out to see all the Mods & Rockers on their bikes on the seafront in a few minutes (gorgeous day).

Ronnie, yes, this IVF is private funding - as was the last one. Only had the one NHS one (this time last year) and the costs certainly do add up. It worked out at £2500 last time (for the treatment and drugs) so we've been saving up for this one since the m/c in April. We'll have the money by the time we have to pay (around November hopefully).

Hope you all have a great day enjoying the sunshine.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

wondered if anyone could help me at all, i finished Provera last monday nad have been waiting for af to arrive i had a tiny bit of spotting on Thursday, then nothing, today i have blood but not loads (sorry TMI) do i count today as day 1 and start sniffing in the morning, and call Barts to arrange scan  

any help would be great 

Tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - If you have a red show (I think they say before noon), it counts as CD1 so go sniff!!! 

Nicky - Of course we missed you  What time on Thurs are you seeing Mr Chui again? Mine is at 9am - first thing.

DH has the flu - not sick but dreadful aches and pains. Called the NHS Direct at 3am as I hadnt been able to sleep from him tossing-and-turning all night. He seems a little better this morning luckily.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ky-g Thanks for replying  

i know it probably wont happen but what if throughout the day i have nothing else !


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls. You all certainly have been busy! I've been offline for a while, because I've had my parents visiting for a week and went on a brief holiday to Lucerne with them. Lovely. And nice not to think about work for a while!

Kyla & Nicky - good luck with your appointments!! Hope it all comes together as planned. Nicky, sounds like your hols were well-timed before starting your next cycle.

Ronnie - how are you feeling, in your last 2 months(!) ? The nursery sounds sweet.

Sue - good luck with the op. I know several people who have had sinus ops and they are all happy with the results. It did reduce the migraines for one friend who suffered from them.

I need to read through some more to get up to date on the rest of you girls, so I'll post more later.

[me bit]
Well, how about that ticker? I can't believe I'm at 16 weeks. My belly has popped out significantly in the past 2 wks, so I'm in between normal clothes & maternity clothes now - an awkward stage, I can tell you. Trousers trying to fall down all the time!  
Was so nice having my parents here (from the States) to pamper me and give me advice. My mom will be flying back over after the birth to stay for 3-4 weeks and help out as night nurse. I think I'm going to hide her passport when she gets here.  
Next scan is in about 4 weeks, when we should find out the sexes.

Good luck to you all with the next steps.

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Hope you enjoyed yourselves on the seafront - bet it was heaving..I'm staying away!!!

Do you know what drugs you'll be taking this time around, esp for stimming? I vaguely remember someone mentioned that Barts changed their drugs from Menopur to Gonal..is that right?

Nancy - It's amazing how time flies..can't believe you're 16 weeks already.  Has your energy level picked up?  You'll def be needing your Mum around esp with having 2 LOs to look after! Are you from the States as well or did your parents emigrate there?

Kyla - Sorry to hear that your DH isn't well. Hope he gets better soon.

Nicky - Pleased to hear you had a good hols. Now that you're fully rested you'll be up for the next round of tx. Are you having natural/medicated FET?

Ron


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Ronnie - Yes, thank goodness, my energy levels picked up about 3 weeks ago.  Still taking a nap every day, though.  To answer your other question - yes, I'm from the States, but I've been in the UK for 11 yrs.  
We're going to try the beach later today in Hove area - maybe not too bad.  Must take advantage of this great weather.  Could be the last warm weekend this year - you never know!
N


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon girls - what a lovely day - it feels hard to believe that it might be the last

Tracey - don't worry if you have a little AF, it's all part of the hormones taking over your bod - nothing will be the same again    The main thing is you've had a bleed.  When you go for the scan they will tell you if it was enough from the size of the lining.

Hellie - hope you came home in one piece - my bro was a MOD and I recall what he was like when he got with the opposition!

Nicky - welcome home, where was you in Cornwall - what did you do??

Nancy - glad to read that all is well with you.  16 wks wow!  Will you be announcing the sexes?  Thanks for the boost re: your friend.

The medics seem v. sceptical and on the fence that it will help.  So filled me with doom I've searched the net and it does give the symptom of headaches and a US site said that 50% of migraines cases were misdiagnosed sinus.  So I have to hope - it is also hereditary in all females in my family - but if it cures some and the cure for the others is the menopause or a hysterectomy - I'll be sorted one day  

Kyla - hope your DH feels real better soon - just remember good practice.

Me - not sure why but being feeling a bit shaky and emotional for the last 24 hours - had a rough night   - so to try and pull myself together thinking it was too much time on my own - I phoned my MIL for a chat.  Bad move.    Her advice was to pull myself tog. accept my situ. and get out and get a proper job.    This is from a lady who had no AF probs ever "didn't know I what time of month it was", to "I just fell pg after 3 months of marriage, and cause of his arrival automatically had to fall again straight away with no. 2"  I say no more  

Enjoy the rest of the day.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey its me again 

sorry in advance TMI coming up    now not red blood its sort of browny (more browny!!!) so do i still start sniffing tomorow, dont wanna not and waste another month   

feel so   sorry, i am panicking now   

Tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - Go sniff now. As myseld and the others have said, a show is a show. Better to sniff and be told at your scan you need to continue than be told you missed a month. Sniff, please!!!!!
It's normal to worry but sniff today and call them tomorrow. Then you will know for sure.
I just down-regged from CD21 so didnt have to worry about that but Im sure it was the same when I did my IUI's - any show meant starting my meds...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - I say don't panic and go and sniff.  It's sounds like an AF.

Provera does this to AF's makes them heavier, lighter, shorter, longer ......

The scans will help show what's happening right or wrong - but at least start the drugs and if it's wrong then tell Barts it's my fault !!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for replying KY-G and happygirlie, only thing is i was told to start sniffing on day 2 which is tomorrow so i suppose i start in the morning!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey

Have you sniffed?  How did it go?  What sniffer are you on?

If you're sniffing on CD2 does that mean you're on a short protocol?

Ron


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, back safe and sound!  It was packed out on the seafront - a lot more Rockers than Mods. DP is a big bike fan so was oggling several he'd love to have. He already has 3 (2 of which don't work and are stored in a friend's garage - we even have the engine of one of them in our kitchen!)  Nice to get out in the sunshine - hope it stays fine for the rest of the month.

Ronnie, I was on Gonal F for my first go and Menopur for the second - I seemed to stim pretty much the same with both but the reason they went with Menopur for the 2nd is that it is much cheaper than Gonal F, and I had to pay the 2nd time.  So guess I'll stick with it this time too, although if money was no object I'd probably go with Gonal F because it's much simpler to use (no messing around with vials etc - it comes in a pre-filled injector pen.)  To down reg I've used Buserelin injections both times which has worked really well for me so I'll definately be sticking to that.

DP is cooking dinner so I'm having a lovely relaxing evening.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron - not sniffed yet, cd2 is tomorrow, yeah i guess i am on short protocol


Tracey xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you have all enjoyed this lovely weekend, & what a great day it has been today!!

Ky ~ My appointment is at 3.30pm, I think mine is the last appointment of the day, & I believe yours is the first! I hope your hubby is feeling a bit better now x

Ron ~ Hiya hunni, I am having a medicated cycle as my af's are all over the place at the moment   I guess its something to do with my pcos..... Well after the m/c my first af was cd40 then after that it was cd47/48 , so god knows when this one will turn up    xx

Sue ~ I had a lovely holiday thanks hun, we stayed in St Austell & visited a few surrounding places like Newquay & Looe. It was just nice to get away & be somewhere different. I feel so relaxed & refreshed now I dont want to go back to work   . Sorry to hear you have been having a crap time, I do hope you feel better soon hun x

Tracey ~ Just to say good luck with your sniffing & dont worry I'm sure everything will be fine xx

Hi to all you other girls, hope you are all well

lots of love
nicky xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

going to call Barts this morning before i sniff just to see what they say as more bloody today (TMI)

 for all your advice

Tracey

[br]: 11/09/06, 08:48me again

i have phoned Barts and nurse has said i should count today as my CD1 and start sniffing tomorrow, they have to call me back with my schedule

thanks again for all your help

Tracey [br]: 11/09/06, 09:47hi all

i spoke to Barts this morning @ 9.00 and was told someone would call me back with my schedule (and my 1st scan appointment, i have not heard should i call back or do they always take a while to call back

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey

Welcome to Barts first downfall - the admin and phone system!

They usually call back around 4 ish - after all the day's appts and the mtg with the Docs for planning schedules etc. is sorted.  I think they called me around 6 once.

You are ok for now cos you know what to do tomorrow - but if you don't hear from them soon you do need to chase.

I remember Hellie having a nightmare time getting hers sorted once, and she probably isn't the only one in the group.

I hope you are not getting stressed already ?

Nicky - the break sounds as tho. it done a good job - ah memories of Looe - I spent quite a while there with a Bf, that's best forgotten - his mum would have been a better MIL tho. - now theres a decision 

Feeling better today.

S


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow its very quiet on here 

well i started sniffing this morning    and have left another 2 messages at Barts as still dont know when i will need scan, does anyone know how long you sniff for normally before first scan

getting frustrated waiting for a phone call back, hate waiting    

hope your all ok as your very quiet 


Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey

Well done for sniffing  

I think your tx is different to most of ours, cos your sniffing on Day 2 - but hopefully you can work something out from mine

15/9 Day 21 start sniffing
22/9 Day 1 continue sniffing
4/10 Base scan

So looking at that - it could explain why they haven't rushed to get back to you as you have a few days to go  

I'm in the garden - cos it's really nice and they rain on the way and I've got stuff to do.  Shouldn't be but I came in to look up a plant and got waylaid - um

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Tracey, I have only ever done the long protocol and that means I've had the first scan about 2 to 2.5 weeks after starting downregging. They seem to do the baseline scans on a Tuesday. Don't know whether it will be different on the short protocol or not - it may be sooner than on the long because you are already having your AF whereas on the long protocol you have to wait to have the bleed.

Sorry I can't be of any more help.  Hope the sniffing is going OK.

Love

Hellie
xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey - congrats on starting this cycle - I know you're excited!  I also did the long protocol (started sniffing D21), but they didn't let me know my scan dates for a few days.  My schedule finally arrived in the post, rather than someone ringing me.  Unfortunately, you have to have a lot of patience with Bart's.  Maybe it will help to tell them you need to know the dates ASAP so you can arrange the time off from work.

Good luck!!!
Nancy


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

both old and new friends - has been a long while, but I have been reading posts and keeping up to date with you all.  Just trying not to get too into everything too much, as I think i got far too stressed last two cycles and so thought I'd try and not get too ff-busy this time.  But its been good keeping up with you all and sending you all lots of   , wherever you are in tx. 

But thought I might be able to help Tracey as I am on short protocol - of course even those can be different from each other, but here's my process:

Day 1 (last month) - Marvelon for 21 days.

Day 2 of next bleed - buserelin injections 0.2 ml in am (last Tuesday)

Day 3 - carry on buserelin and start injecting menopur (450 iu) pm

Day 8 - Scan 1 (yesterday)

Day 10 - Scan 2 (tomorrow)

It's likely I will be scanned Day 12 too and then go in for ec next Mon (if I get that far) Day 15.

I'm also on mini-Aspirin throughout.  So don't panic as you may be doing something very different, but do get stroppy with them (I think) as it looks like you should be having a scan next week sometime and they should have you booked in.  Mind you they had told me to phone on Day 1 and book my scans, if they've not told you to do that, maybe it will be different.  Hope I've helped and not made things worse!

Will let you all know how i get on.  They basically told me in follow-up not to hold out much hope - very little chance without an egg donor and so another reason why I'm trying to keep it all level-headed (my counsellor is proving very helpful for this!!)

Take care all and lots of love,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather Hi and welcome back - it's too hear from you again.

It's funny cos your name went through my head (yesterday?)  I was doing a countdown for some reason on who was where, when etc and I thought - wonder what Heather's doing and is she back yet?    So glad that's off my mind now  

Shame they sounded so neg at your fllw up - re: egg donor - if it's really the case why didn't they suggest it for now?

How's the new business all sorted.

Hope everyone had a good day today - another job of my tradesman's list today - hurrah.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

for all your replies

will phone again in the morning and tell them i need to know due to work commitments 

Heather - good luck with scan tomorrow, i notice you started injecting on day 2 whereas i am sniffing, would that make a difference?

happygirlie - lucky you being in the garden, thats where i wanted to be today, had a bad day  

Nancy - how are you?

Hellie - thanks for replying, sniffing was ok not as bad as i thought, mind you it took me 20 minutes to finally do it   next one is at 9.15pm 

hope your all ok

Take care


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - It's lovely to hear from you again. Hope your business is thriving!!!!Good luck with your tx.  We understand if we don't hear from you very often in the meantime.

Sue - How's things?  Hope you are feeling more yourself.

Tracey  - Keep on at Barts. I always found I get through to them if I phoned 1st thing in the morning.  Hope the sniffing is going well.

Have a good evening, everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It's weird isn't it how different our programmes have all been. I wonder how mine and Nicky's new clinic will offer us our FET's. I bet they differ too. 

Work has been hell today (and over the last two week's) and will only get worse as we lost our summer student today when he went back to Uni (darn him!).... Cant wait for Thursday as I am off work all day!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Just contributing to the protocol discussion

With having scans done on particular days I have always wondered about all this differences in the treatment and hope they are not playing russian roulette instead of being quite scientific with it. When I was in canada you basically had a scan almost every day so that they can quickly adjust the dosage of your hmg as necessary. 

You had your first scan on day 2 and provided your lining was okay and bloods on the same day which measured your E2, FSH and LH are within normal forms then they go ahead with the cycle and you start your HMg injections on day 2 or day 3. For IVF no one would stay with a hospital which did not provide 7 days services. I only had IUI done.  

I might bring this up when I see them tomorrow.

Love Emu.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Emu - I wonder Barts don't do the "norm", maybe cos of costs, NHS, number of patients etc.

I was surprised not to have as much scanning and monitoring of my tx as I did with my previous ones, one cycle in particular I was there every other day for scanning. but I just assumed this was the difference between private and NHS - but now realise that Barts don't treat you any differently.

Which makes me think it is worth considering this when choosing where to go.    Barts appear to be cheaper on paper cost wise compared with the private places, but is that cos the monitoring is not as much.

Of course what happens the otherside the pond does seem to vary greatly - I have a friend in Boston and the attitude to her migraine care is amazing.

Kyla and Nicky will find their FET approach v. different at their new clinic - fairly confident of that.

Ron - Thanks I am feeling more myself - been keeping busy outside and have made an effort to spk to lots of people, altho. partly cos of the building works but also through choice.    Spoke to GP and he wonders if it's cos I've just changed my anti-depressants.  I did query why I feel suddenly better now, so we will see what happens next w/e when I'm still on my own.  I do find wk days easier cos not used to DH around so much.

Sleep well all

Sue


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67890.0


----------

